# Carlos 'El Yoyas', en busca y captura tras no acudir a su orden de ingreso en prisión



## elchicho47 (29 Nov 2022)

Carlos 'El Yoyas', en busca y captura tras no acudir a su orden de ingreso en prisión


El exconcursante de Gran Hermano Carlos Navarro, conocido como 'El Yoyas', está en busca y captura después de no haber acudido al Juzgado de Paz de Vilanova...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Nov 2022)

¡Coño!
¡cómo Griñán!


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (29 Nov 2022)

El Yoyas está en mi casa.
Jur jur.


----------



## Floky (29 Nov 2022)

Mira que no suelo creerme a ninguna pájara pero este si que es un chulo putas...la no otra ha aguantado hasta que le ha interesado pero que ha cobrado seguro.


----------



## Persea (29 Nov 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Carlos 'El Yoyas', en busca y captura tras no acudir a su orden de ingreso en prisión
> 
> 
> El exconcursante de Gran Hermano Carlos Navarro, conocido como 'El Yoyas', está en busca y captura después de no haber acudido al Juzgado de Paz de Vilanova...
> ...



la ex mujer es basura. Sabia con quien se estaba casando, un alfa violento que le mojaba las bragas, y cuando se canso de el lo viogenizo, tal y como ya es costumbre en españa.


----------



## XRL (29 Nov 2022)

No se podia saber

Menuda chusma


----------



## tovarovsky (29 Nov 2022)

Espero que tenga el plan bien organizado.


----------



## XRL (29 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> No se podia saber
> 
> Menuda chusma



Y la otra pues eso

Choni y cani medio


----------



## Discrepante Libre (29 Nov 2022)

Carne de presidio.


----------



## FROM HELL (29 Nov 2022)

Siendo catalan estara en Suiza o Belgica.


----------



## Gárgolo (29 Nov 2022)

Con este si que pondrán a todos los canis de uniforme a trabajar como si fuera el peor de los criminales.


----------



## Erik morden (29 Nov 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Siendo catalan estara en Suiza o Belgica.



En los países árabes tienen bien visto...


----------



## Wasi (29 Nov 2022)

A este no le indultan?


----------



## EGO (29 Nov 2022)

¿Como funciona una vez que ya te han dictado sentencia y te das a la fuga?

¿Preescribe?

Yo creo que lo mejor con penas tan altas es ni aparecer por el juicio si el abogado te dice que estas jodido.

Marcarse un Paesa.Si "desapareces" en naufragio se te da por muerto a los 8 dias


----------



## Saco de papas (29 Nov 2022)

No van a tardar ni 3 días en pillarlo, es imposible vivir fuera del sistema en casi cualquier sitio medio normal.

Ni siquiera en b.

Te tienes que ir a muy al tercer mundo tipo favela de brasil o tugurio en la india.. pero quien querría vivir así, pobre y jodido.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (29 Nov 2022)

_"esta orden de busca y captura estará vigente hasta el 3 de febrero de 2027. Si pasado ese plazo no se le hubiera localizado o él no se hubiera personado por voluntad propia,_* se requeriría la acción de las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado para su localización, detención e inmediato ingreso en prisión."*

Traducción: la orden de búsqueda y captura estará vigente hasta que sea encontrado y capturado. O sea: eternamente.

Espero que Carlos se haya ido bien lejos de esta dictadura de mierda.


----------



## CarneconOjos (29 Nov 2022)

Pero a quien coño ha matado esté chaval para pedirle 6 años de carcél. Ni aparezcas Carlos, ole tus huevos, lárgate de aquí aun país sin extradición y hasta donde puedas estirarlo. 

Pero si estas putas ludópatas de la redes sociales, no pillan más porque sus manginas no se hacen con el móvil, y viven en una mentira-engaño feliz.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Nov 2022)

El yoyas está en mi casa. Jugando a la supernintendo y gorroneandome la comida.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (29 Nov 2022)

Te condenan en firme por un delito "grave" y tienes 5 años para presentarte en prisión antes de que empiecen a buscarte con perros? Que te van a buscar de aquella manera de aquí a 5 años... Joer, macho. Os dejo un momento que tengo unas ilusiones de juventud que cumplir.


----------



## Forrajes (29 Nov 2022)

Fayna, ponme un cola cao


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (29 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Como funciona una vez que ya te han dictado sentencia y te das a la fuga?
> 
> ¿Preescribe?
> 
> ...



Sí que prescribe.

Dependiendo de la Pena dictada.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## patroclus (29 Nov 2022)

Me alegraría que se fuera a un país en que no tenga convenio de extradición con España. No se si Australia, pero que se vaya lejos de aquí.


----------



## elchicho47 (29 Nov 2022)

Tenia pelazo, ahora entradas prominentes. Es un garrulo, pero no me caia mal del todo


----------



## Guillotin (29 Nov 2022)

El Yoyas está en mi casa.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (29 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> _"esta orden de busca y captura estará vigente hasta el 3 de febrero de 2027. Si pasado ese plazo no se le hubiera localizado o él no se hubiera personado por voluntad propia,_* se requeriría la acción de las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado para su localización, detención e inmediato ingreso en prisión."*
> 
> Traducción: la orden de búsqueda y captura estará vigente hasta que sea encontrado y capturado. O sea: eternamente.
> 
> Espero que Carlos se haya ido bien lejos de esta dictadura de mierda.



Está mal redactada (para variar).

Una vez prescrita la Pena, si se le detiene o se presenta en una Comisaría se informaría al Juzgado/Audiencia que dictó la Condena y ésta deberá ordenar su INMEDIATA puesta en Libertad.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (29 Nov 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No van a tardar ni 3 días en pillarlo, es imposible vivir fuera del sistema en casi cualquier sitio medio normal.
> 
> Ni siquiera en b.
> 
> Te tienes que ir a muy al tercer mundo tipo favela de brasil o tugurio en la india.. pero quien querría vivir así, pobre y jodido.



Se puede vivir 10 años fácilmente en España eludiendo la Acción de la Justicia.

Lógicamente no explicaré aquí cómo se hace y qué detalles hay que tener en cuenta.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## yixikh (29 Nov 2022)

Según el citado medio esta orden de busca y captura estará vigente hasta el 3 de febrero de 2027.

2027?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (29 Nov 2022)

¿La cárcel es por lo de *«¡que te calles, mora! ¡Saca tu DNI!»*?


----------



## Avioncito (29 Nov 2022)

He tenido que estar un ratazo recortando porque al coño foro, toda foto le parece grande.

Todo el dia Estopa cantándonos "El De enmedio de los chichos" y no lo pillábamos.


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 Nov 2022)

Este tío era bastante subnormal. Se veía venir que iba a acabar mal, o por chulo o por tonto.


----------



## pepinox (29 Nov 2022)

Pues me parece muy triste. Tienes 2 hijos con una tipa con la que has convivido 16 años, y cuando se cansa de ti te planta una viogen y te echa encima a todo el sistema de represión estatal y te manda 6 años a la cárcel por sus meras declaraciones, sin haber parte de lesiones ni herida alguna visible.

Un yo-si-te-creo-hermana en toda regla.

Es la hostia. Distopía pura.

Y la tal Fayna tiene el cuajo de mandar al padre de sus hijos a 6 años de cárcel por sus discusiones matrimoniales. Acojonante. Terrorífico.


----------



## Ultraboost (29 Nov 2022)

Saca el DNI


----------



## pepinox (29 Nov 2022)

Sé fuerte, Carlos. No te pegues un tiro, que lo estarás pensando. Vete a Brasil, creo que no hay convenio de extradición.


----------



## Focus in (29 Nov 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Mira que no suelo creerme a ninguna pájara pero este si que es un chulo putas...la no otra ha aguantado hasta que le ha interesado pero que ha cobrado seguro.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (29 Nov 2022)

Faina no le ha hecho el Cola Cao y tiene el síndrome de abstinencia.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Nov 2022)

Rumbo a Sudamérica.


----------



## Lovecraf (29 Nov 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Se puede vivir 10 años fácilmente en España eludiendo la Acción de la Justicia.
> 
> Lógicamente no explicaré aquí cómo se hace y qué detalles hay que tener en cuenta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98



Me interesa. Alguna manera de compartirlo conmigo. Gracias


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Nov 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> El Yoyas está en mi casa.
> Jur jur.



Le esta ayudando en la fuga la taxista mora, para demostrar que no todos son iguales


----------



## BogadeAriete (29 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Como funciona una vez que ya te han dictado sentencia y te das a la fuga?
> 
> ¿Preescribe?
> 
> ...



Te vas a un país sin extradición, cuentas los años de condena, y luego te vuelves. Como hizo Rodríguez Menéndez.









Países sin extradición con España: cuáles son y todo lo que debes saber


Descubre cuáles son todos los países sin extradición con España alrededor del mundo. ¡La lista te sorprenderá!




anarcocripto.com


----------



## Pio Pio (29 Nov 2022)

Cuando estaba con Fayna, vivió una temporada aquí en Castefa, miraré cuando vaya por la calle a ver si lo veo.
No andará muy lejos, también posiblemente ande por su barrio natal Bellvitge (Hospitalet).
No creo que se haya aventurado a pillar billete de avión es demasiado conocido.
Es un loco, pero desde que le dio caña a la mierda mora, me cae bien.


----------



## Murnau (29 Nov 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Mira que no suelo creerme a ninguna pájara pero este si que es un chulo putas...la no otra ha aguantado hasta que le ha interesado pero que ha cobrado seguro.



Salta a la vista, pero la otra es una choni mierdas de manual también.


----------



## LaBanana (29 Nov 2022)

Un grande


----------



## Zbigniew (29 Nov 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Sé fuerte, Carlos. No te pegues un tiro, que lo estarás pensando. Vete a Brasil, creo que no hay convenio de extradición.



Brasil a lo Javier Anastasio.Te vas a la Xingueira y que te busquen.


----------



## Murnau (29 Nov 2022)

Este tío me parecía y parece un gilipollas como la copa de un pino, pero también me parece de puta madre que se largue. No voy a decir cómo lo haría yo obviamente.


----------



## EL INTERVENTOR (29 Nov 2022)

Pobre hombre.


----------



## Rigreor (29 Nov 2022)

Con lo de la mora se ganó mis respetos.
El yoyas está en mi casa también.


----------



## bondiappcc (29 Nov 2022)

¡El Yoyas está en casa de Juana!


----------



## superloki (29 Nov 2022)

Es que no me extraña que el tío se resista a entrar en la cárcel. Ha visto lo que han hecho con la manada de sevillanos, con los de Arandina, que encima les han subido la condena.. sabe que él es el próximo chivo expiatorio del feminazismo imperante. Una vez dentro ya pueden hacer con el lo que quieran. Al ser una persona conocida y además con su perfil, es perfecto para dar una lección generalizada... yo me largaría y no miraría atrás...


----------



## UNGERN (29 Nov 2022)

Lo veo en Tailandia. 


O que se vaya a Rusia y ayude a derrocar occidente para poder volver.


----------



## jfs (29 Nov 2022)

¡YOYAS UNO DI NOI!


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (29 Nov 2022)

Está con Coto Matamoros.

En unos días hará un directo denunciando que es un preso político del feminismo.


----------



## 999999999 (29 Nov 2022)

El Yoyas en acción, hace muchos años:


----------



## dac1 (29 Nov 2022)

Este esta ya en brasil tan tonto no es


----------



## dac1 (29 Nov 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Me alegraría que se fuera a un país en que no tenga convenio de extradición con España. No se si Australia, pero que se vaya lejos de aquí.



Rusia y bielorusia no tienen


----------



## El Patron (30 Nov 2022)

Jajaja El vídeo del saca el dni y otro que hay por ahí de la rahola siendo ridiculizada por un chico de la Vall d’aran son oro puro! Los habré visto 100 veces a aun me rio.


----------



## superloki (30 Nov 2022)

El Patron dijo:


> Jajaja El vídeo del saca el dni y otro que hay por ahí de la rahola siendo ridiculizada por un chico de la Vall d’aran son oro puro! Los habré visto 100 veces a aun me rio.



Pues precisamente por esos videos se la tienen jurada. Si entra en la cárcel ya se encargarán de que cumpla los 6 años y posiblemente algunos más que le vayan añadiendo. Ahora que no se ha presentado, le querrán añadir otros tantos. Lo que hará es irse a otro país durante unos años hasta que con suerte cambien las cosas. La esperanza que tendrá es que los nuevos que gobiernen le concedan un indulto o revisión, pero muy jodido lo veo...


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

Hace bien.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Nov 2022)

El Patron dijo:


> Jajaja El vídeo del saca el dni y otro que hay por ahí de la rahola siendo ridiculizada por un chico de la Vall d’aran son oro puro! Los habré visto 100 veces a aun me rio.



Lo mejor es el presentador fingiéndose desbordado cuando es el que organiza todo e l pifostio confrontándole a Yoyas con la mora.


----------



## drogasentuano (30 Nov 2022)

En Bélgica seguro que lo acogen con los brazos abiertos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Nov 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Pues me parece muy triste. Tienes 2 hijos con una tipa con la que has convivido 16 años, y cuando se cansa de ti te planta una viogen y te echa encima a todo el sistema de represión estatal y te manda 6 años a la cárcel por sus meras declaraciones, sin haber parte de lesiones ni herida alguna visible.
> 
> Un yo-si-te-creo-hermana en toda regla.
> 
> ...



La noticia dice que está condenado por lesiones.

Tiene toda la pinta de quel atipa estuvo enamorada de él muchos años pero ya tanto tiempo con el mismo loco cansa.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> la ex mujer es basura. Sabia con quien se estaba casando, un alfa violento que le mojaba las bragas, y cuando se canso de el lo viogenizo, tal y como ya es costumbre en españa.



Claro que si, como siempre la culpa es de la mujer. Y no del tipo que es el que agrede con sus propias manos. Hay que joderse con el nivel de subnormalidad del foro.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

Jodo que mal han acabado estos dos. Y pensar que en su día me envidió ver la buena pareja que hacían, lo cariñosos y acaramelados que se les veía en el concurso, como una pareja de película al alcance de muy pocos... Y ahora el perseguido para entrar en prisión y denunciado por su pareja por malos tratos.. Buuuffff. Que falso es todo.


----------



## jotace (30 Nov 2022)

Seis añazos, hay homicidas que les ha caido menos.


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Lo mejor es el presentador fingiéndose desbordado cuando es el que organiza todo e l pifostio confrontándole a Yoyas con la mora.



Un grande.


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Claro que si, como siempre la culpa es de la mujer. Y no del tipo que es el que agrede con sus propias manos. Hay que joderse con el nivel de subnormalidad del foro.



No claro, la culpa nunca es de los seres de luz. 

Te metes en la jaula con leones y si te destrozan vas y dices que la culpa es del león. Vete a tomar por culo. La zorra esa sabia con quien follaba desde el principio pero mojaba bragas como buena puta que es. Seguramente le rompió el corazón a más de un chaval que estaba enamorado de ella en el insti con buen fondo pero tímido y tranquilo.... peto no, ella quería al macarra.

Y ahora va y se queja. Cuando se ve que ya no la miran ni los viejos. Ahora le interesa ver de donde saca dinero...eh? Que lista.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Nov 2022)

Hace bien, 6 años de trullo por feminazismo, los pringaos son los de la arandina o los canis de la mamada 9 y 18


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (30 Nov 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Seis añazos, hay homicidas que les ha caido menos.



El psiquiatra que mató a la de prácticas en san fermines salió a los 6anos con trabajo en Madrid…

casi na.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> No claro, la culpa nunca es de los seres de luz.
> 
> Te metes en la jaula con leones y si te destrozan vas y dices que la culpa es del león. Vete a tomar por culo. La zorra esa sabia con quien follaba desde el principio pero mojaba bragas como buena puta que es. Seguramente le rompió el corazón a más de un chaval que estaba enamorado de ella en el insti con buen fondo pero tímido y tranquilo.... peto no, ella quería al macarra.
> 
> Y ahora va y se queja. Cuando se ve que ya no la miran ni los viejos. Ahora le interesa ver de donde saca dinero...eh? Que lista.



Pero por que ese empeño en querer fustigar siempre a la mujer. Ella no es la agresora, es la agredida. Ha podido irse con el Yoyas engañada, como nos pasa a todos, uno no sabe como es la gente en realidad hasta que la conoce. Sino seríamos adivinos. Y muy probablemente los emparejasen en televisión porque hacían muy buena parejita mediática, guap@s l@s dos. Fayna, era muy joven y bastante inocente cuando lo conoció.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> Un grande.



¿Un grande ese cani? que da miedo verle. Buenos referentes te buscas tu. Deberías ser mas selectivo.


----------



## Gorguera (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Pero por que ese empeño en querer fustigar siempre a la mujer. Ella no es la agresora, es la agredida. Ha podido irse con el Yoyas engañada, como nos pasa a todos, uno no sabe como es la gente en realidad hasta que la conoce. Sino seríamos adivinos. Y muy probablemente los emparejasen en televisión porque hacían muy buena parejita mediática, guap@s l@s dos. Fayna, era muy joven, muy niña y bastante inocente cuando lo conoció.



Y una mierda como una montaña.

*A la gente se la ve venir.* Ninguna mujer se va con escoria siendo engañada, sino siendo conscientes de que se va con escoria. Lo único que piensa, es que mágicamente la escoria va a ser escoria con todo el mundo menos con ella.

Si el yoyas hubiese sido un tipo callado, taciturno, poco dado a la polémica, y con ánimos bastante tranquilos, no se hubiera comido una rosca en gran hermano.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> No claro, la culpa nunca es de los seres de luz.
> 
> Te metes en la jaula con leones y si te destrozan vas y dices que la culpa es del león. Vete a tomar por culo. La zorra esa sabia con quien follaba desde el principio pero mojaba bragas como buena puta que es. Seguramente le rompió el corazón a más de un chaval que estaba enamorado de ella en el insti con buen fondo pero tímido y tranquilo.... peto no, ella quería al macarra.
> 
> Y ahora va y se queja. Cuando se ve que ya no la miran ni los viejos. Ahora le interesa ver de donde saca dinero...eh? Que lista.



Tu te lees? Das asco como hablas de la chica.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

Gorguera dijo:


> Y una mierda como una montaña.
> 
> *A la gente se la ve venir.* Ninguna mujer se va con escoria siendo engañada, sino siendo conscientes de que se va con escoria. Lo único que piensa, es que mágicamente la escoria va a ser escoria con todo el mundo menos con ella.
> 
> Si el yoyas hubiese sido un tipo callado, taciturno, poco dado a la polémica, y con ánimos bastante tranquilos, no se hubiera comido una rosca en gran hermano.



A esos dos los emparejaron en televisión, eran una buena pareja mediática. Todo influyó y el chico al principio parecía buen chaval hasta que le salió la bestia machista que llevaba dentro por su mala educación cani. Una chavala con 20 años no ve venir nada, que te crees que tiene la misma experiencia de cuarenton con la que tú hablas ahora.


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Nov 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> En Bélgica seguro que lo acogen con los brazos abiertos.



Sí, le ponen otro chaletazo al lado de Puchi...

Espero que escape de las garras de este régimen apestoso y totalitario, le deseo suerte.


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Tu te lees? Das asco como hablas de la chica.



¿La chica? jajajajajaj

Menudo putón desorejao.


----------



## Gorguera (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> A esos dos los emparejaron en televisión, eran una buena pareja mediática. Todo influyó y el chico al principio parecía buen chaval hasta que le salió la bestia machista que llevaba dentro por su mala educación cani. Una chavala cin 20 años no ve venir nada, que te crees qye tiene la misma experiencia de cuarenton con la que tú hablas ahora.



Claro, y teniendo desde entonces el mote "yoyas" y siendo expulsado de la casa, nadie se podía imaginar que tuviera ciertas tendencias. La pobre e inocente mujer se fue con el sin saber el palo del que iba.

P.D. No has acertado ni de lejos con lo de cuarentón


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> No claro, la culpa nunca es de los seres de luz.
> 
> Te metes en la jaula con leones y si te destrozan vas y dices que la culpa es del león. Vete a tomar por culo. La zorra esa sabia con quien follaba desde el principio pero mojaba bragas como buena puta que es. Seguramente le rompió el corazón a más de un chaval que estaba enamorado de ella en el insti con buen fondo pero tímido y tranquilo.... peto no, ella quería al macarra.
> 
> Y ahora va y se queja. Cuando se ve que ya no la miran ni los viejos. Ahora le interesa ver de donde saca dinero...eh? Que lista.



Y tu lo estás admitiendo cuando dices una "jaula con leones", luego admites que el tipo es peligroso. Una persona que se mete en una jaula con leones será un majareta pero nunca propuesto judicialmente para delito.

Ya estamos con lo de que la culpa es de la mujer por irse con quién va . Al final aquí no se va a poder confiar en nadie porque son todos unos hijos de perra.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Claro que si, como siempre la culpa es de la mujer. Y no del tipo que es el que agrede con sus propias manos. Hay que joderse con el nivel de subnormalidad del foro.



La culpa es de los dos: De el porque es un cani-violento y de ella por elegirle como compañero/marido y padre de sus hijos.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> La culpa es de los dos: De el porque es un cani-violento y de ella por elegirle como compañero/marido y padre de sus hijos.



SI, pero judicialmente la culpa no es la misma. A efectos penales no es lo mismo. Y aquí la vasca de este foro quiere que a la chavala le caiga la misma culpa judicial o al menos el quedar exento de toda pena.

Por otra parte, huelga decirlo, cinco años o seis de condena por agresión me parece brutal, mientras que hay violadores que cumplen muchísimo menos.


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> ¿Un grande ese cani? que da miedo verle. Buenos referentes te buscas tu. Deberías ser mas selectivo.



Es un grande porque no tiene miedo de decir las verdades del barquero a la cara de esa chusma delante de toda España. 

Es un macarra? Si. No es ningún referente sus formas, pero si su coraje y su honestidad.

Si eso te molesta, te jodes. Ya está bien de tanta farsa y de lo políticamente correcto. El yoyas es y ha sido siempre un soplo de aire fresco. Se agradece. 

Ahora dime tu. Que ha aportado la fayna esa al mundo? Yo te lo diré: NADA


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Tu te lees? Das asco como hablas de la chica.



A mi me das asco tu, puta de mierda.


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Y tu lo estás admitiendo cuando dices una "jaula con leones", luego admites que el tipo es peligroso. Una persona que se mete en una jaula con leones será un majareta pero nunca propuesto judicialmente para delito.
> 
> Ya estamos con lo de que la culpa es de la mujer por irse con quién va . Al final aquí no se va a poder confiar en nadie porque son todos unos hijos de perra.



Pero tu quien coño eres? Quieres dejar de replicar todos mis mensajes? De que vas? De defensora feminazi de los derechos de esta tipa? 

QUE ME OLVIDES COÑO


----------



## Flures911 (30 Nov 2022)

Un pobre desgraciado que le hizo dos larvas a una canaria. Por lo que merece mis respetos es cuando le dijo a la mora, SACA EL DNI.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> Es un grande porque no tiene miedo de decir las verdades del barquero a la cara de esa chusma delante de toda España.
> 
> Es un macarra? Si. No es ningún referente sus formas, pero si su coraje y su honestidad.
> 
> ...



Solo te reconozco en lo de que el Yoyas tiene valor para decir las cosas a la cara y parece que acierta en muchas cosas y tiene lógica. Eso siempre lo he pensado de él. Así que no hay nada que me joda en ese sentido. Pero seamos razonables y admitamos que al yoyas le pierden las formas y su mala educación Cani, que es un tipo que da miedo verlo. Que al principio molaba más y parecía un buen chico y pacífico, pero después dejó mucho que desear y le perdió su mala educación cani que en el fondo llevaba ...


----------



## Fenris (30 Nov 2022)

Este se notaba que era un maltratador. Se notaba desde el minuto. La Chortina sin embargo mojaba las bragas lo que demuestra que la maltratada tiene su parcela de culpa al no esquivar a este tipo de hijos de puta.


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Solo te reconozco en lo de que el Yoyas tiene valor para decir las cosas a la cara y parece que acierta en muchas cosas y tiene lógica. Eso siempre lo he pensado de él. Así que no hay nada que me joda en ese sentido. Pero seamos razonables y admitamos que al yoyas le pierden las formas y su mala educación Cani, que es un tipo que da miedo verlo. Que al principio molaba más y parecía un buen chico, pero últimamente...



Últimamente esta más viejo, nada más. Siempre ha sido así de violento. Era su gracia. A ella le hacía mucho jijiji... no?


----------



## Ace Tone (30 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> Es un grande porque no tiene miedo de decir las verdades del barquero a la cara de esa chusma delante de toda España.
> 
> Es un macarra? Si. No es ningún referente sus formas, pero si su coraje y su honestidad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanshiro.T (30 Nov 2022)

Fenris dijo:


> Este se notaba que era un maltratador. Se notaba desde el minuto. La Chortina sin embargo mojaba las bragas lo que demuestra que la maltratada tiene su parcela de culpa al no esquivar a este tipo de hijos de puta.



Es que las muy putas tienen la hibristofilia en al adn.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Nov 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No van a tardar ni 3 días en pillarlo, es imposible vivir fuera del sistema en casi cualquier sitio medio normal.
> 
> Ni siquiera en b.
> 
> Te tienes que ir a muy al tercer mundo tipo favela de brasil o tugurio en la india.. pero quien querría vivir así, pobre y jodido.











Historia de una sombra: cómo un asesino se ocultó 30 años en Barcelona


El periodista David Cabrera publica 'La sombra' (Libros del KO), un relato biográfico de un hombre que mató a otro. Condenado a veinte años de cárcel, escapó para esconderse




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## gatill0 (30 Nov 2022)

que se cambie de sexo así folla en la cárcel de mujeres


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


>



Oro puro. Un grande.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> Últimamente esta más viejo, nada más. Siempre ha sido así de violento. Era su gracia. A ella le hacía mucho jijiji... no?



no, es la mala educación Cani que en el fondo llevaba y que le ha salido después. El jiji de ella no sabemos a qué puede deberse, tal vez sea vergüenza porque no le gustasen esas formas del todo como otros creen. Y si es porque le gustaban, pues oye mira, mala educación machista recibida por parte de ella y de la que al final ha sido víctima, pero por eso no se la puede culpar encima.


----------



## Wein (30 Nov 2022)

Puede irse de España y que no le puedan extraditar si el otro país no tiene esta ley?


----------



## ray merryman (30 Nov 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> En los países árabes tienen bien visto...



Si, sobre todo por los vídeos que tiene diciendo que los "moros a su puta casa"


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> A mi me das asco tu, puta de mierda.



tú no sabes dialogar tranquilamente verdad? . A tí nadie te ha faltado, subnormal. Dejas muy claro como sois, sois violentos, intransigentes, intolerantes, no sabéis dialogar porque no queréis llegar a ninguna conclusión razonable.
¿Y encima quieres que me crea tus argumentos de mierda para sacarle la cara a ese cani maltratador? Vosotros solos os pintáis. No tenéis defensa ni argumento alguno ¿entonces qué es lo que defiendes? A la mierda chaval y reporte por faltar. Que te parta un rayo


----------



## workforfood (30 Nov 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Puede irse de España y que no le puedan extraditar si el otro país no tiene esta ley?




Claro que lo puede hacer, mucha gente se fuga (y no sale en las noticias) ahora le interesa realmente hacerlo, con 5 años y 8 meses, cumpliría hoy por hoy la mitad 3 años y luego tercer grado. Por tres años vas a estar fugado lo que prescriba la pena yo que sé 10 o 15 años que no el delito.


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> no, es la mala educación Cani que en el fondo llevaba y que le ha salido después. El jiji de ella no sabemos a qué puede deberse, tal vez sea vergüenza porque no le gustasen esas formas del todo como otros creen. Y si es porque le gustaban, pues oye mira, mala educación machista recibida por parte de ella y de la que al final ha sido víctima, pero por eso no se la puede culpar encima.



No se en que mundo vives tu. Las tias chorrean por el Mike tyson de turno, el connor mcgregor del instituto. Nunca por el chaval tímido con gafas que tiene fama de el "rarito" porque es muy callao.

Vete a un gimnasio y verás que todas las buenorras están jijiji con el chulo mazao de turno. Les ponen los músculos, la testosterona, la agresividad.... se licuan y dejan el suelo hecho una mierda llena de fluidos de estrogeno y pis.

Sois así. Mientras antes lo admitais, mejor para vuestra cordura. Igual no termináis solas y con gatos. Hay que cuidar la mente. Cuidate guapetona....


----------



## jkaza (30 Nov 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Puede irse de España y que no le puedan extraditar si el otro país no tiene esta ley?



Si no es delito en el país adonde vaya, no se le puede extraditar pero, qué pides en el extranjero, asilo político para quedarte allí? Creo que solo cuando es para evitar una condena de muerte está permitido.

Alguien sabe en qué países no existe la extradición? Por lo que pueda pasar...


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> tú no sabes dialogar tranquilamente verdad? .* A tí nadie te ha faltado*, subnormal. Dejas muy claro como sois, sois violentos, intransigentes, intolerantes, no sabéis dialogar porque no queréis llegar a ninguna conclusión razonable.
> ¿Y encima quieres que me crea tus argumentos de mierda para sacarle la cara a ese cani maltratador? Vosotros solos os pintáis. No tenéis defensa ni argumento alguno ¿entonces qué es lo que defiendes? A la mierda chaval y reporte por faltar. Que te parta un rayo



Como que no? Dijiste que te daba asco y por eso te he respondido. Quieres que te ponga el comentario? Valiente subnormal estás hecha. Puta y subnormal. Lo tienes todo. Seguro que hasta eres una gorda fea con el pelo pintado de azul. Que asco das.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> No se en que mundo vives tu. Las tias chorrean por el Mike tyson de turno, el connor mcgregor del instituto. Nunca por el chaval tímido con gafas que tiene fama de el "rarito" porque es muy callao.
> 
> Vete a un gimnasio y verás que todas las buenorras están jijiji con el chulo mazao de turno. Les ponen los músculos, la testosterona, la agresividad.... se licuan y dejan el suelo hecho una mierda llena de fluidos de estrogeno y pis.
> 
> Sois así. Mientras antes lo admitamos, mejor para vuestra cordura. Igual no termináis sola y con gatos. Hay que cuidar la mente. Cuidate..



un chaval tímido con gafas no representa la supervivencia para la especie humana, es normal que las mujeres no lo busquen. En esta vida hay que tener un poco de lo que hay que tener para sobrevivir, se llama valentía. Pero de ahí a que prefieran malotes de mierda te equivocas un montón. Que tu seas una acomplejado gafudo de mierda es tu problema. Y no me hables más chaval estás reportado y ahora vas al ignore.


----------



## workforfood (30 Nov 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Te vas a un país sin extradición, cuentas los años de condena, y luego te vuelves. Como hizo Rodríguez Menéndez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Países sin tratado de extradición no quiere decir que no te puedan extraditar solo quiere decir que un país no reconoce la extradición automática pero sí puede haberla judicial, eso ya depende del tipo de delito o del interés del país donde estás fugado de extraditarte.


----------



## Wein (30 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Claro que lo puede hacer, mucha gente se fuga (y no sale en las noticias) ahora le interesa realmente hacerlo, con 5 años y 8 meses, cumpliría hoy por hoy la mitad 3 años y luego tercer grado. Por tres años vas a estar fugado lo que prescriba la pena yo que sé 10 o 15 años que no el delito.



Pues 3 años es bastante. Puede irse a otro pais y vivir de youtuber o lo que sea. No tiene que esconderse si es una ley que no se tiene en otro país. Seguramente ya se ha pirado y pronto aparecerá por ahi

No entiendo este párrafo

Según el citado medio esta orden de busca y captura estará vigente hasta el 3 de febrero de 2027. Si pasado ese plazo no se le hubiera localizado o él no se hubiera personado por voluntad propia,* se requeriría la acción de las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado para su localización, detención e inmediato ingreso en prisión.* 

O sea puede quedarse en su casa sin que vayan a buscarlo durante 4 años o hay un error?


----------



## Joaquim (30 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> la ex mujer es basura. Sabia con quien se estaba casando, un alfa violento que le mojaba las bragas, y cuando se canso de el lo viogenizo, tal y como ya es costumbre en españa.



El Yoyas es un parguela; con la fama que tuvo, y la pasta que ganó, yo me lo gasto en mi, y me pongo a follar chortinitas como si no hubiera mañana.... en lugar de eso, adquirió compromiso con la petarda, se casó con ella, tuvo dos larvas, se mató a currar, invirtió el dinero en ladrillo, y logró vivir de rentas a lo Langosta, dándole a su familia un alto nivel de vida.... ya veis como le terminó recompensando el esfuerzo y sacrificio realizado.


----------



## sada (30 Nov 2022)

Ya se veía de qué palo iba en Gran Hermano


----------



## Wattman (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

sada dijo:


> Ya se veía de qué palo iba en Gran Hermano



Pues según la tonta de este foro, la faynazorron NO LO SABIA. Lo sabía toda España pero este ser de luz no sabía nada... la pobrecita.


----------



## workforfood (30 Nov 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Pues 3 años es bastante. Puede irse a otro pais y vivir de youtuber o lo que sea. No tiene que esconderse si es una ley que no se tiene en otro país. Seguramente ya se ha pirado y pronto aparecerá por ahi
> 
> No entiendo este párrafo
> 
> ...



Una pena de más de 5 años tiene 15 años de prescripción que es mejor 3 años jugando a cartas y haciendo deporte en el talego o 15 años fugado.





 
*Plazos prescripción*
 
*a los 30 años*
 
*a los 25 años*
 
*a los 20 años*
 
*a os 15 años*
 
*a los 10 años*
 
*a los 5 años*
 
*al año*
 
*PENAS*
 
*prisión*
 
> 20a
 
15 - 20a
 
> 10 - 15a
 
> 5 - 10a
 
- - - - -
 
3m - 5a
 
< 3m









Guía rápida sobre prescripción de penas y medidas de seguridad · Noticias Jurídicas


Las penas que prescriben son las impuestas a cada penado por su propio delito o falta, es




noticias.juridicas.com


----------



## mikiflush (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Claro que si, como siempre la culpa es de la mujer. Y no del tipo que es el que agrede con sus propias manos. Hay que joderse con el nivel de subnormalidad del foro.



La subnormal eres tú. Que durante el programa le sacudió, en ese momento la tía debería haberlo dejado.
Que apechugue. Seguro que no es la primera paliza que le da, pero que se veía venir es indudable. Así que gran parte de la culpa es de ella por no cortar desde el minuto 0.


----------



## DVD1975 (30 Nov 2022)

Pues a mí me caía bien decía verdades como templos.
Ahora sí ha pegado a su mujer no está bien.


----------



## mikiflush (30 Nov 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Pues 3 años es bastante. Puede irse a otro pais y vivir de youtuber o lo que sea. No tiene que esconderse si es una ley que no se tiene en otro país. Seguramente ya se ha pirado y pronto aparecerá por ahi
> 
> No entiendo este párrafo
> 
> ...



Que esté en busca y captura significa que está marcado. En una identificación rutinaria lo pueden localizar y ser detenido. O sacando billete de tren, avión, bus, etc con sus datos, lo interceptan.

No significa que vaya una patrulla casa por casa buscándolo. Como mucho, si lo requiere el juez, que vayan a casa y pregunten si está, para llevarlo detenido.

Realmente, si no lo pararán por la calle, podría vivir hasta la prescripción de la condena, con ayuda de alguien, evidentemente. Correo, alquiler, compras, tarjetas... a nombre de otro. En el momento que se identifique de alguna manera, está jodido.


----------



## workforfood (30 Nov 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Que esté en busca y captura significa que está marcado. En una identificación rutinaria lo pueden localizar y ser detenido. O sacando billete de tren, avión, bus, etc con sus datos, lo interceptan.
> 
> No significa que vaya una patrulla casa por casa buscándolo. Como mucho, si lo requiere el juez, que vayan a casa y pregunten si está, para llevarlo detenido.
> 
> Realmente, si no lo pararán por la calle, podría vivir hasta la prescripción de la condena, con ayuda de alguien, evidentemente. Correo, alquiler, compras, tarjetas... a nombre de otro. En el momento que se identifique de alguna manera, está jodido.



Si no ingresa voluntario la policía va a su casa lo primero. Si está fugado pues o lleva documentos falsificados que todo deja rastro. Desde una compra de un billete de avión o lo que sea. Se puede esconder si tiene contactos que tenga gente que le oculte pero lo que he dicho 15 años fugado, para no cumplir 3 años en el talego.


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

Es que se pasan estos hijos de puta. 6 años por darle un par de guantazos a ese zorron verbenero, sin embargo un mena viola y mata y se come un año o incluso ni eso.

Da realmente mucho asco la corrupción del sistema.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> La subnormal eres tú. Que durante el programa le sacudió, en ese momento la tía debería haberlo dejado.
> Que apechugue. Seguro que no es la primera paliza que le da, pero que se veía venir es indudable. Así que gran parte de la culpa es de ella por no cortar desde el minuto 0.



Subnormal por qué? Por no ser un malote de mierda machista? Mas culpa tuvo el programa por permitir eso y por no echar sl Yoyas tras la primera agresion.


----------



## UNA TRIBUNA EN CARTAGENA (30 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Una pena de más de 5 años tiene 15 años de prescripción que es mejor 3 años jugando a cartas y haciendo deporte en el talego o 15 años fugado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estar en libertad es mejor


----------



## workforfood (30 Nov 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Pues 3 años es bastante. Puede irse a otro pais y vivir de youtuber o lo que sea. No tiene que esconderse si es una ley que no se tiene en otro país. Seguramente ya se ha pirado y pronto aparecerá por ahi
> 
> No entiendo este párrafo
> 
> ...



Eso está mal redactado. Desde que te requieren ingreso en prisión hasta que prescriba la pena en cualquier momento te pueden detener.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> La subnormal eres tú. Que durante el programa le sacudió, en ese momento la tía debería haberlo dejado.
> Que apechugue. Seguro que no es la primera paliza que le da, pero que se veía venir es indudable. Así que gran parte de la culpa es de ella por no cortar desde el minuto 0.



No estoy de acuerdo contigo mal que te pese. Yo no lo veo asi. La culpa es del que agrede, no te jode. Aquí ningun agredido tiene que apechugar, de hecho es el que está pechugando por agredir. Si fuera al revés y fuera el hombre el agredido no dirías lo mismo, cerdo.


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Grande Carlos

Tuve el gusto de conocerle, ya lo comenté en el foro, es un tio de la España antigua, con ramalazo setentero y unos cojones como catedrales. Además sin tener formación hunibersitaria, un hombre bastante inteligente y con las ideas claras y concisas.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

Me gustaría saber a todos los machitos de mierda de este foro si diríais lo mismo si el hombre fuera el agredido, si diríais que la culpa es suya. Seguro que pondríais el grito en el cielo entre llorosos y lágrimas oohhh han agredido a un hombre.

Luego decís que si feminismo radical, que si las mujeres se han vuelto radicales, no me extraña, lo provocáis vosotros con vuestro radicalismo machista y vuestros argumentos de mierda. Estáis pidiendo a las mujeres nada menos que se dejen atacar y acosar y ¿quién va a ser tan idiota de dejarse? es una huida hacia adelante, no hay más.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

P


Madrid dijo:


> Grande Carlos
> 
> Tuve el gusto de conocerle, ya lo comenté en el foro, es un tio de la España antigua, con ramalazo setentero y unos cojones como catedrales. Además sin tener formación hunibersitaria, un hombre bastante inteligente y con las ideas claras y concisas.



Pues su educación mschista cani le ha traicionado al final. Ese chico podría haber llegado mas lejos si la mierda machista no hubiese entrado en su cerebro desde pequeño.


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo contigo mal que te pese. Yo no lo veo asi. La culpa es del que agrede, no te jode. Aquí ningun agredido tiene que apechugar, de hecho es el que está pechugando por agredir. Si fuera al revés y fuera el hombre el agredido no dirías lo mismo, cerdo.



La culpa, sí, es de él. Siempre, es del agresor. La responsabilidad, no lo es. Es de ella. 

La Constitución dice que todo el mundo tiene derecho a la libre circulación. Yo lo sé. Y puedo, porque tengo perfecto derecho, pasearme por ciertos barrios. Porque la ley me ampara en que tengo derecho. Pero si paso por esos barrios, puedo acabar asaltado, rajado o incluso peor. Yo lo sé, tú lo sabes, todo el mundo lo sabe. Y la responsabilidad es mía. 

Las mujeres adultas no son niñas, ¿no? Sabes con quien te metes. Si aguantas es porque te gusta, y entonces es tu responsabilidad lo que te pase. Si las mujeres no están capacitadas para tomar decisiones, entonces, tarjetas de crédito y medios económicos a sus padres, y ellas, a casa, y a lo que sus tutores les digan y permitan. Pero claro, a la hora de librarse de las responsabilidades de malas decisiones, todas son pobrecillas obnubiladas, pero a la hora de decidir irse con quien no deben, tú no eres quien para decirme...

Pues no. Si eres adulta, tus malas decisiones son responsabilidad tuya. Si no eres adulta, a casa con papá y mamá a que te cuiden. No hay término medio. Bueno, sí lo hay, creerte con todos los derechos y ninguna responsabilidad, y acabando en la sección de sucesos de la Griso y Ana Rosa. Eso es simple selección natural.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> La culpa, sí, es de él. Siempre, es del agresor. La responsabilidad, no lo es. Es de ella.
> 
> La Constitución dice que todo el mundo tiene derecho a la libre circulación. Yo lo sé. Y puedo, porque tengo perfecto derecho, pasearme por ciertos barrios. Porque la ley me ampara en que tengo derecho. Pero si paso por esos barrios, puedo acabar asaltado, rajado o incluso peor. Yo lo sé, tú lo sabes, todo el mundo lo sabe. Y la responsabilidad es mía.
> 
> ...



Claro, la responsabilidad no es del chico ¿que es? ¿un niño pequeño que no sabe cuidarse de sí mismo y la responsabilidad la tienen que tomar otros por él?Argumento el tuyo machista donde los haya.

Haciéndose responsable de uno mismo, ahora mismo. Aquí todos somos mayorcitos tanto hombres como mujeres.

debe tener responsabilidad ella, pero él no., ¿no ves cómo te contradices?
La misma responsabilidad para todos aquí todos responsables

las mujeres no son madres de sus novios


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (30 Nov 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Te tienes que ir a muy al tercer mundo tipo favela de brasil o tugurio en la india.. pero quien querría vivir así, pobre y jodido.



Se está mejor aquí en la cárcel.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

n

No voy a consentir ni un argumento más que culpabilizar a la chavala. Esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, no diríais lo mismo si fuera el hombre el agredido.


----------



## empepinado (30 Nov 2022)

*es un preso politico victima del feminazismo, le hicieron la liana*


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> La culpa, sí, es de él. Siempre, es del agresor. La responsabilidad, no lo es. Es de ella.
> 
> La Constitución dice que todo el mundo tiene derecho a la libre circulación. Yo lo sé. Y puedo, porque tengo perfecto derecho, pasearme por ciertos barrios. Porque la ley me ampara en que tengo derecho. Pero si paso por esos barrios, puedo acabar asaltado, rajado o incluso peor. Yo lo sé, tú lo sabes, todo el mundo lo sabe. Y la responsabilidad es mía.
> 
> ...



El tuyo es una argumento de asesino cínico.
Es como si dices "ah te robo te jodes, no haber pasado por mi lado". Sois unos hijos de perra.


----------



## empepinado (30 Nov 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> A este no le indultan?




no es un padre protector para ireno montada


----------



## Kabraloka (30 Nov 2022)

típico ejemplo de marginal, detrás del que van las chavalas

luego tienen una historia tormentosa...

help please, help please...


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> P
> 
> Pues su educación mschista cani le ha traicionado al final. Ese chico podría haber llegado mas lejos si la mierda machista no hubiese entrado en su cerebro desde pequeño.



Mejor vivir como un lobo que como un cordero.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Mejor vivir como un lobo que como un cordero.



Si pero no como un gilipollas y un psicópata.


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> n
> 
> No voy a consentir ni un argumento más que culpabilizar a la chavala. Esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, no diríais lo mismo si fuera el hombre el agredido.



No sé en que país vives tú. Yo creo que vivo en una democracia, donde tú no me consientes ni dejas de consentir nada, tengo libertad de expresión. Argumentaré lo que me plazca, y no la culpabilizo, la responsabilizo. Es responsabilidad tuya saber con quien andas. 

Y, si lees, he dicho que la culpa de agredirla es de él, por lo que todo tu pataleo es improcedente, yo no le descargo para nada de culpa. Ni a ella. Yo los trato en absoluta igualdad, eso es lo que parece joderte.


----------



## empepinado (30 Nov 2022)

TUVO UN JUICIO INJUSTO DONDE TODOS ERAN MUJERES EN UN JUZGADO VIOGEN, MUJERES LAS FISCALAS, JUEZAS, ABOGADAS Y HASTA LA QUE ABRIA LA PUERTA, TODAS FEMINISTAS


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Es como si dices "ah te robo te jodes, no haber pasado por mi lado".



Si yo paseo tranquilamente por la calle, y me roban, la culpa y la responsabilidad son exclusivamente del ladrón.

Si yo paseo tranquilamente por un barrio que sé que es peligroso, donde ni la policía se atreve a entrar, y me roban, la culpa será del ladrón, la responsabilidad de lo ocurrido, es mía.

Si yo paso por un sitio donde sé que hay peligro y me han atracado 10 veces de cada 10 veces que he pasado, y sigo pasando, lo que me ocurra será ni más ni menos que lo que me merezco. 

A ver si así...


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> No sé en que país vives tú. Yo creo que vivo en una democracia, donde tú no me consientes ni dejas de consentir nada, tengo libertad de expresión. Argumentaré lo que me plazca, y no la culpabilizo, la responsabilizo. Es responsabilidad tuya saber con quien andas.
> 
> Y, si lees, he dicho que la culpa de agredirla es de él, por lo que todo tu pataleo es improcedente, yo no le descargo para nada de culpa. Ni a ella. Yo los trato en absoluta igualdad, eso es lo que parece joderte.



Y yo no sé en qué país vives tú que uno no puede consentir y dejar de consentir lo que vea conveniente. Gilipuertas.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (30 Nov 2022)

Otro juguete roto. No creo que tenga medios para pirarse al extranjero. 

En caso de lograrlo ¿De qué viviría? No tiene pinta de ser hinjeniero


----------



## Sony Crockett (30 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Lo mejor es el presentador fingiéndose desbordado cuando es el que organiza todo e l pifostio confrontándole a Yoyas con la mora.



Oro puro, le pierden las formas, pero es que le dice verdades como puños y ella lo sabe, por eso la impresentable se pone como una moto, 'soc catalana’ eso no se lo cree ni ella, el día que desde su califato se llame a luchar contra el infiel, esta es la primera que correrá a jalear a los nuevos catalanes a rajar el cuello de los viejos catalanes.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (30 Nov 2022)

empepinado dijo:


> *es un preso politico victima del feminazismo, le hicieron la liana*



¿Como,cuando, donde ?...


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Si yo paseo tranquilamente por la calle, y me roban, la culpa y la responsabilidad son exclusivamente del ladrón.
> 
> Si yo paseo tranquilamente por un barrio que sé que es peligroso, donde ni la policía se atreve a entrar, y me roban, la culpa será del ladrón, la responsabilidad de lo ocurrido, es mía.
> 
> ...



¿ y si pasas por una calle por la que crees que es tranquila y no lo es?

No te dejes esa opción


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Y yo no sé en qué país vives tú que uno no puede consentir y dejar de consentir lo que vea conveniente. Gilipuertas.



Consentir es permitir, dar permiso a hacer algo. Tú no me das ni me quitas permiso de nada. Es como si yo te digo que no te consiento que hoy, al llegar a tu casa, te hagas lentejas para comer. En primer lugar, no soy quien para decirte que has de comer, y en segundo lugar, no tengo poder alguno para obligarte a comer lentejas. Exactamente igual que tú no tienes poder alguno para que yo culpabilice o no a una persona, o use los argumentos que me parezcan apropiados.

En cambio, yo no te consiento que insultes gratuitamente cuando yo te estoy tratando con respeto y hablando con educación. Van dos insultos. Y al tercero, irás al ignore. Si no sabes hablar como los mayores, si solo sabes llorar y patalear, te mandaré a la mesa de los niños.


----------



## mikiflush (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Subnormal por qué? Por no ser un malote de mierda machista? Mas culpa tuvo el programa por permitir eso y por no echar sl Yoyas tras la primera agresion.



A mi no me ha pegado durante el programa. Si yo fuese mujer, al primer cachete que viese con mala intención, ya te digo que no habría un segundo. El tío se queda ahí plantado e ignorado para siempre.

Así que ella, tiene mucha culpa por no cortar de raíz dicho comportamiento.


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

Bueno cabrones, tenéis el sistema a vuestro favor y como este foro es machista me han metido un bite o lo que sea, para que no pueda editar ni escribir sin entorpecerme el proceso. A tomar por culo hijos de perra. Sois todos una panda de asesinos en potencia haceroslo mirar


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

sí sí tú ríete hijo de perra, qué arrieritos somos y en el camino nos encontraremos.


----------



## mikiflush (30 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si no ingresa voluntario la policía va a su casa lo primero. Si está fugado pues o lleva documentos falsificados que todo deja rastro. Desde una compra de un billete de avión o lo que sea. Se puede esconder si tiene contactos que tenga gente que le oculte pero lo que he dicho 15 años fugado, para no cumplir 3 años en el talego.



Es lo que he dicho, alguien te tiene que ayudar, no sólo económicamente, sino también dándote un techo y una alternativa a todo lo que necesites hacer y que requiera identificarte. Como por ejemplo, hacer una compra en Amazon.

Que la policía vaya a tu casa a buscarte, con no contestar solucionado. En el sentido de no dar pistas que estás ahí, claro.


----------



## MAUSER (30 Nov 2022)

Cuando le dió caña a la moramierda firmó su sentencia. Los progres no perdonan estas cosas y están en todos lados.


----------



## mikiflush (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Me gustaría saber a todos los machitos de mierda de este foro si diríais lo mismo si el hombre fuera el agredido, si diríais que la culpa es suya. Seguro que pondríais el grito en el cielo entre llorosos y lágrimas oohhh han agredido a un hombre.
> 
> Luego decís que si feminismo radical, que si las mujeres se han vuelto radicales, no me extraña, lo provocáis vosotros con vuestro radicalismo machista y vuestros argumentos de mierda. Estáis pidiendo a las mujeres nada menos que se dejen atacar y acosar y ¿quién va a ser tan idiota de dejarse? es una huida hacia adelante, no hay más.



Si es la primera y única vez, pues sí. Está jodía la cosa.

Pero si te lías con una loca y la ves venir, es tu culpa no haber salido por patas antes.


----------



## Herbert West (30 Nov 2022)

¿Cuando prescriben estas condenas? ¿Cuándo podría volver a España sin que lo busquen?


----------



## Descuernacabras (30 Nov 2022)

Es claramente un preso político, deberían indultarlo. Además, no se metió dinero público procedente de malversación en su bolsillo, lo cual es un atenuante según Robles.

#FreeYoyas


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Si es la primera y única vez, pues sí. Está jodía la cosa.
> 
> Pero si te lías con una loca y la ves venir, es tu culpa no haber salido por patas antes.



que os murallas hijos de pvta que no quiero saber nada de vosotros ni de ningún hombre que sea como vosotros en la vida. Y luego os quejáis que si hay feminismo radical, si sois vosotros los que lo estáis provocando cerdos. Morireis solos, ninguna mujer en du sano juicio se acercaría a vosotros. Muerete


----------



## mikiflush (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo contigo mal que te pese. Yo no lo veo asi. La culpa es del que agrede, no te jode. Aquí ningun agredido tiene que apechugar, de hecho es el que está pechugando por agredir. Si fuera al revés y fuera el hombre el agredido no dirías lo mismo, cerdo.



Que dices puta? (Por dirigirme a ti en el mismo tono que acabas de usar conmigo)

No digas obviedades. Que te sacudan por primera vez en directo, en televisión, y sigas con él, dice mucho de lo que va a pasar en el futuro.

Por eso es culpa suya. No debió empezar una relación con alguien, quién en el futuro le iba a maltratar. Toda España se dio cuenta menos ella? Vamos, no me jodas que eres tan sumamente corto/a como ella en aquel momento...


----------



## UNA TRIBUNA EN CARTAGENA (30 Nov 2022)

Herbert West dijo:


> ¿Cuando prescriben estas condenas? ¿Cuándo podría volver a España sin que lo busquen?



¿Qué te hace pensar que quiera volver a esta no go zone? supongo que el día que vuelva, será para arreglar los papeles para recibir una pensión no contibutiva y se vaya escopetado como alma que lleva el diablo


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (30 Nov 2022)

Herbert West dijo:


> ¿Cuando prescriben estas condenas? ¿Cuándo podría volver a España sin que lo busquen?



Ya lo dijo @workforfood : 






Carlos 'El Yoyas', en busca y captura tras no acudir a su orden de ingreso en prisión


Ya se veía de qué palo iba en Gran Hermano




www.burbuja.info


----------



## wopa (30 Nov 2022)

Es un disparate que tenga casi seis años de condena por nada, por unas discusiones de pareja y una pájara que saca dinero por las televisiones.

*El Yoyas ahora es un refugiado político*. Gora El Yoyas militarra!! 

El Yoyas está en mi casa. (Y me está dejando el mueble-bar temblando.)


----------



## Saluter (30 Nov 2022)

Y descuidad que sí creéis que la culpa es de la mujer por consentirlo, descuidad que va a caer todo el peso de la ley sobre los hijos de perra que maltratan a las mujeres. De eso no hay duda que caerá todo el peso de la ley con las leyes feministas, es lo que pedís a gritos no dejéis otra alternativa. Vosotros pedís y forzáis feminismo radical


----------



## mikiflush (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Claro, la responsabilidad no es del chico ¿que es? ¿un niño pequeño que no sabe cuidarse de sí mismo y la responsabilidad la tienen que tomar otros por él?Argumento el tuyo machista donde los haya.
> 
> Haciéndose responsable de uno mismo, ahora mismo. Aquí todos somos mayorcitos tanto hombres como mujeres.
> 
> ...



Yo no veo contradicción en lo que ha dicho. Sí veo falta de compresión lectora en ti.


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> que os murallas hijos de pvta que no quiero saber nada de vosotros ni de ningún hombre que sea como vosotros en la vida. Y luego os quejáis que si hay feminismo radical, si sois vosotros los que lo estáis provocando cerdos. Morireis solos, ninguna mujer en du sano juicio se acercaría a vosotros. Muerete



¿De donde sale usted? Los debates se ganan con argumentos y con una actitud madura y firme, no llorando, rabiando e insultando a todo el que no le da la razón. Ha perdido este debate, pues no ha sabido argumentar su posición, ni comportarse como un adulto. ¿Que edad tiene usted?


----------



## mikiflush (30 Nov 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> ¿De donde sale usted? Los debates se ganan con argumentos y con una actitud madura y firme, no llorando, rabiando e insultando a todo el que no le da la razón. Ha perdido este debate, pues no ha sabido argumentar su posición, ni comportarse como un adulto. ¿Que edad tiene usted?



Ya te lo digo yo: una loca, fea, gorda, tapón, despechada, ignorada por los hombres, pelo de colores y con trabajo en alguna red clientelar dependiente de subvención del ministerio de desigualdad.

Sus argumentos son los clásicos "machista, facha, hereopatriarcado, machirulo opresor..". Se las reconoce a kilometros.

Y su fuerza, la bilis y vómito en forma de insultos para reforzar su ignorancia.

Son seres con los que no se puede razonar, a pesar de condenar los hechos y de explicar repetidas veces cómo la chica pudo evitar llegar a este punto.

Sólo le interesa su discurso, es el que le da de comer. Y que se acabará cuando desaparezca la subvención correspondiente.


----------



## Girotti (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Y descuidad que sí creéis que la culpa es de la mujer por consentirlo, descuidad que va a caer todo el peso de la ley sobre los hijos de perra que maltratan a las mujeres. De eso no hay duda que caerá todo el peso de la ley con las leyes feministas, es lo que pedís a gritos no dejéis otra alternativa. Vosotros pedís y forzáis feminismo radical



Eso no es así. Te lo voy a explicar, porque veo que vas cortita. 

La situación actual, es la que es porque es deseable. A nadie le interesa que cambie, a nadie le importan una mierda las mujeres. Las mujeres maltratadas son dinero público y votos, luego lo que interesa es que siga habiendo mujeres maltratadas. El peso de la ley caerá sobre los cuatro tontos útiles de siempre, aliades subnormales y gente de baja clase a la que se le vaya la mano, y las leyes beneficiarán al agresor, porque lo que interesa es que haya mujeres maltratadas. 

Nada va a cambiar. Nuestras abuelas y madres tenían sentido común y sabían que si te juntabas con gentuza, entonces eras gentuza, y lo que te pasara era culpa tuya. Ahora os han convencido (porque hace falta que haya más maltrato) de que la gentuza no es gentuza y de que si te juntas con ellos, no es culpa tuya que te partan los dientes. Que no hace falta que tengas sentido común, que ya el estado cuida de ti.

Las mujeres seguirán haciendo lo que menos les conviene, y seguirán pagando por ello, porque nadie va a domar a la gentuza. Algunos ya hace años que lo vemos venir comiendo palomitas, y ni tan mal. Es un buen espectáculo.

En cuanto a la choni esta, después de que el tío le acariciara el lomo delante de las cámaras, se fue con él. Todo lo que le pase, es culpa de ella.


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Si yo paseo tranquilamente por la calle, y me roban, la culpa y la responsabilidad son exclusivamente del ladrón.
> 
> Si yo paseo tranquilamente por un barrio que sé que es peligroso, donde ni la policía se atreve a entrar, y me roban, la culpa será del ladrón, la responsabilidad de lo ocurrido, es mía.
> 
> ...



A ver si la tonta del foro (que me tiene en el ignore) se entera de una puta vez.


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> Eso no es así. Te lo voy a explicar, porque veo que vas cortita.
> 
> La situación actual, es la que es porque es deseable. A nadie le interesa que cambie, a nadie le importan una mierda las mujeres. Las mujeres maltratadas son dinero público y votos, luego lo que interesa es que siga habiendo mujeres maltratadas. El peso de la ley caerá sobre los cuatro tontos útiles de siempre, aliades subnormales y gente de baja clase a la que se le vaya la mano, y las leyes beneficiarán al agresor, porque lo que interesa es que haya mujeres maltratadas.
> 
> ...



Es la tonta del foro. No merece la pena discutir con semejante orco.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Nov 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> ¡Coño!
> ¡cómo Griñán!




Lo más asombroso de este país tan corrupto y cuyos jueces están ahí para implantar ideología en vez de juzgar los verdaderos delitos, es que criminales como Zapatero o Sánchez y medio congreso de los diputados , estén cobrando del erario público en vez de estar en la cárcel.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (30 Nov 2022)

Yo creo principalmente que no se deja capturar por que es un personaje mediatico , querra hacer una rueda de prensa o una sonora entrega como intentar entrar en el congreso o algo con mucho punch mediatico , para poder rentabilizar esa propaganda tres años despues.

A menos que tenga enemigos en prision , con lo temera que su paso por alli sera por plazo indefinido .


----------



## Blackest (30 Nov 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No van a tardar ni 3 días en pillarlo, es imposible vivir fuera del sistema en casi cualquier sitio medio normal.
> 
> Ni siquiera en b.
> 
> Te tienes que ir a muy al tercer mundo tipo favela de brasil o tugurio en la india.. pero quien querría vivir así, pobre y jodido.



No sé no sé, ¿no fué @Papá Maravilla quien se fué a la Belgique por una condena VG? Igual con irse a algún país donde son mas reacios a la estraditación tipo Bélgica o Irlanda o alguno fuera de la UE le vale, la cosa está en ver como sobrevive. ¿Tendrá pasta suficiente para vivir de las rentas? Porque trabajar en algun país tipo Bielorusia o Kazajistán de camarero tiene que ser jodido.


----------



## Herbert West (30 Nov 2022)

UNA TRIBUNA EN CARTAGENA dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace pensar que quiera volver a esta no go zone? supongo que el día que vuelva, será para arreglar los papeles para recibir una pensión no contibutiva y se vaya escopetado como alma que lleva el diablo



¿Tu tambien estás huído?


----------



## damevenenooooo (30 Nov 2022)

el colacao mas caro de su vida tete


----------



## Herbert West (30 Nov 2022)

Los que tengan "amigos" en esa misma situación, que seguro hay por aquí algunos, que nos cuenten las historias de como lo hicieron "sus amigos"


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Nov 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No van a tardar ni 3 días en pillarlo, es imposible vivir fuera del sistema en casi cualquier sitio medio normal.
> 
> Ni siquiera en b.
> 
> Te tienes que ir a muy al tercer mundo tipo favela de brasil o tugurio en la india.. pero quien querría vivir así, pobre y jodido.











Detenido en Senegal el violador y asesino fugado de la prisión El Dueso


El sospechoso iba acompañado por su novia en el momento de la detención




www.larazon.es





¿ cómo es posible que en el mismo país donde entran cientos de miles de africanos sin ningún documento ni antecedentes penales y que campan a sus anchas, sin que a nadie le importe si son asesinos o violadores ....
son capaces de capturar en África a un español fugado !!!! 

Es el mismo puto país donde se sabía de sobra quienes eran y donde estaban los dirigentes de ETA pero eran parte del establishment intocables.
Fue llegar el GAL y desvelarse que todo el sistema protegía a los asesinos etarras como ahora se ha confirmado en el gobierno actual.

una vez cogieron sin querer al jefe de la banda terrorista, un simple directivo al servicio de los que montaron los atentados de los trenes de Atocha, y lo volvieron a soltar simulando una fuga. 









El jefe militar de ETA se fuga por un tragaluz de su celda en Bayona


El jefe del aparato militar de ETA, Ibon Fernández de Iradi, Susper, logró escapar la noche del sábado de la comisaría de Bayona (suroeste de Francia), donde estaba detenido desde el jueves con otros ocho presuntos etarras. Según fuentes policiales francesas, se evadió deslizándose a través...




www.elperiodicodearagon.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Nov 2022)

objetivamente hablando, no creo que estos seres de luz, ángeles caídos del cielo, hayan roto un plato en su vida.
De hecho no huyen de las innumerables guerras africanas, que como todos sabemos solo juegan al parchís.


----------



## Herbert West (30 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Una pena de más de 5 años tiene 15 años de prescripción



y hasta 5 años el tiempo de prescripción es el mismo que el de condena, y con 6 ya serían 15 para que prescriba.
Pues hay mucha diferencia entre 5 y 6 años de condena. Incluso para estar huido.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Nov 2022)

Le deseo lo mejor. Ni uno más.


Saluter dijo:


> no, es la mala educación Cani que en el fondo llevaba y que le ha salido después. El jiji de ella no sabemos a qué puede deberse, tal vez sea vergüenza porque no le gustasen esas formas del todo como otros creen. Y si es porque le gustaban, pues oye mira, mala educación machista recibida por parte de ella y de la que al final ha sido víctima, pero por eso no se la puede culpar encima.



al ignore por solo escribir esloganes del ministerio de igualdad


----------



## Herbert West (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> no, es la mala educación Cani que en el fondo llevaba y que le ha salido después.



A ver si hay suerte y aprendes lo que es la injusticia en tu propio pellejo, amigo. Defender una ley que se basa en la indefensión del acusado, ya que con un simple testimonio te condenan, es ser bastante miserable. Imagino que no te has parado a pensarlo.


----------



## Andr3ws (30 Nov 2022)

PLACA PLACA!!!!!


----------



## Madrid (30 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Cuando estaba con Fayna, vivió una temporada aquí en Castefa, miraré cuando vaya por la calle a ver si lo veo.
> No andará muy lejos, también posiblemente ande por su barrio natal Bellvitge (Hospitalet).
> No creo que se haya aventurado a pillar billete de avión es demasiado conocido.
> Es un loco, pero desde que le dio caña a la mierda mora, me cae bien.



A mí me dejo la impresión que era el típico hombre de la época enamorado de los coches y asiduo a bar paco de mierda regentado por andaluz en Barcelona.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Nov 2022)

*La sentencia: culpable de un delito de maltrato habitual y cuatro de lesiones cometidos contra su exesposa, Fayna Bethencourt, en presencia de los dos hijos de ambos*

Veamos las pruebas con las que se le condena:

- Testimonio de la madre. Principal interesada, por el motivo que sea.

- Testimonio de los hijos, que viven con la madre. No deberia ser válido porque (a) son demasiado pequeños, la mayor 11 a dia del juicio (b) pueden estar alienados por su madre.

- Una grabación que le hizo su hija mayor (que no esta alienada por la madre para hacer esto, imposible) donde habla sobre la madre de forma agresiva y diciendo tacos a la niña pero no hay amenazas ni nada constitutivo de delito.

Y con estos mimbres metemos a una persona seis años en prisión.

Creo que por el bien de todos deberiamos sacar la justicia de genero y hacer tribunales especiales en algun trozo del Sahara donde no aplique la constitución, como hacen los americanos con Guantanamo. Sigue siendo un atropello, pero no te meas en el Estado de Derecho.


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Nov 2022)

Preso político tras denunciar en su Facebook la plandemia


----------



## workforfood (30 Nov 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> *La sentencia: culpable de un delito de maltrato habitual y cuatro de lesiones cometidos contra su exesposa, Fayna Bethencourt, en presencia de los dos hijos de ambos*
> 
> Veamos las pruebas con las que se le condena:
> 
> ...




Hombre el Yoyas tiene un ramalazo quinqui agresivo de los 80 por completo, que le ha cruzado a la cara a la fayna seguro y que le haya apalizado pues también. Pero la Fayna cuando se juntó con este tío sabía el carácter que tiene y esa gente no cambia. Al final la tía se buscó liana y se largó. El perfil es siempre el mismo gente que va de encantadora, de calmado de comprensivo de perdóname cariño no lo volveré hacer y luego un golpe tras otro en la intimidad.

Lo del juicio es una cosa pero antes del juicio la Fayna ya se había buscado otro y una tía así no se va ni por insultos ni por un tortazo, esa vio que con el Yoyas le esperaban muchas yoyas.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Hombre el Yoyas tiene un ramalazo quinqui agresivo de los 80 por completo, que le ha cruzado a la cara a la fayna seguro y que le haya apalizado pues también. Pero la Fayna cuando se juntó con este tío sabía el carácter que tiene y esa gente no cambia. Al final la tía se buscó liana y se largó. El perfil es siempre el mismo gente que va de encantadora, de calmado de comprensivo de perdóname cariño no lo volveré hacer y luego un golpe tras otro en la intimidad.



Precisamente por eso. A este se le veia a kilometros que iba de agresivo, de encantador no tenia nada. No dudo que la relación ha tenido que ser calentita por ambas partes, como se vio en Tele5 pero de ahi a meterle seis años sin pruebas (porque el testimonio del denunciante y sus allegados JAMAS deberia ser una prueba, es demencial que el propio escrito de acusación se constituya en prueba per se).

Le quitas los testimonios y es carpetazo.

A la Fayna le han dicho que si montaba esta movida de viogen venian exclusivas generosas y salseo cobrando por una buena temporada (como la Rociito) pero le ha tocado una jueza con la cartilla de la perspectiva de genero grabada a fuego y le han montado un inquisitorial de muy señor mio y el padre de sus hijos va a ir a la carcel una buena temporada. Espero que disfrute de las ayudas a la viogen, la van a hacer mucha falta porque su proveedor ha sido arruinado.


----------



## workforfood (30 Nov 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Precisamente por eso. A este se le veia a kilometros que iba de agresivo, de encantador no tenia nada. No dudo que la relación ha tenido que ser calentita por ambas partes, como se vio en Tele5 pero de ahi a meterle seis años sin pruebas (porque el testimonio del denunciante y sus allegados JAMAS deberia ser una prueba, es demencial que la propia acusación se constituya en prueba per se).
> 
> Le quitas los testimonios y es carpetazo.
> 
> A la Fayna le han dicho que si montaba esta movida de viogen venian exclusivas generosas y salseo cobrando por una buena temporada (como la Rociito) pero le ha tocado una jueza con la cartilla de la perspectiva de genero grabada a fuego y le han montado un inquisitorial de muy señor mio y el padre de sus hijos va a ir a la carcel una buena temporada. Espero que disfrute de las ayudas a la viogen, la van a hacer mucha falta porque su proveedor ha sido arruinado.



Pues es lo que hay, un tío con una tía se juega de continuo estar una temporada en el talego. Pero vamos aquí la gente lee casi 6 años pero del talego saldría en 3 años como mucho. Fugarse y estar 15 años en paradero desconocido a lo mejor tiene los contactos para poder hacerlo sin muchos problemas pero son 15 años. Los talegos en España son internados no cárceles turcas ni marroquíes, es estar encerrado.


----------



## egolatra (30 Nov 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No van a tardar ni 3 días en pillarlo, es imposible vivir fuera del sistema en casi cualquier sitio medio normal.
> 
> Ni siquiera en b.
> 
> Te tienes que ir a muy al tercer mundo tipo favela de brasil o tugurio en la india.. pero quien querría vivir así, pobre y jodido.



Solo se puede vivir así si alguien te mantiene, si necesitas dinero estas jodido.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Nov 2022)

egolatra dijo:


> Solo se puede vivir así si alguien te mantiene, si necesitas dinero estas jodido.



El yoyas no era pobre precisamente. Invirtió bastante acertadamente las pelas que sacó de la tele y como empresario le dio un importante soporte economico a su familia. Supongo que si es la mitad de inteligente que le presumo habra sacado del pais una cifra respetable para llegado el momento, hacer bomba de humo.

No es ningún mangina y sabe manejar dinero, no le van a faltar oportunidades vaya donde vaya.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2022)

A ver que lo entienda:
- Un tipo que literalmente se apoda "El Yoyas".
- Un tio que ha demostrado ser una persona violenta.
- Un tio que ha salido por la tele, delante de millones de personas, haciendo/diciendo cosas en todo amenazador.

...en fin, no digo mas.


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Nov 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No van a tardar ni 3 días en pillarlo, es imposible vivir fuera del sistema en casi cualquier sitio medio normal.
> 
> Ni siquiera en b.
> 
> Te tienes que ir a muy al tercer mundo tipo favela de brasil o tugurio en la india.. pero quien querría vivir así, pobre y jodido.



Y yo te digo que te vas a cualquier pedanía deshabitada de ésas que no tienen cobertura de móvil y te puedes tirar años allí plantando tomates sin que nadie vaya a buscarte.

Ahora bien, en este caso me la juego a que se va a marcar un troleo tipo Suiza o Bélgica, porque este hombre no se corta un pelo en aprovechar la causa para cagarse en los putos ladrones que nos gobiernan.


----------



## Abrojo (30 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Y yo te digo que te vas a cualquier pedanía deshabitada de ésas que no tienen cobertura de móvil y te puedes tirar años allí plantando tomates sin que nadie vaya a buscarte.
> 
> Ahora bien, en este caso me la juego a que se va a marcar un troleo tipo Suiza o Bélgica, porque este hombre no se corta un pelo en aprovechar la causa para cagarse en los putos ladrones que nos gobiernan.



el problema es que es demasiado reconocible, siempre habrá algún chivato que diga que lo ha visto en tal o cual sitio


----------



## Abrojo (30 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Hombre el Yoyas tiene un ramalazo quinqui agresivo de los 80 por completo, que le ha cruzado a la cara a la fayna seguro y que le haya apalizado pues también. Pero la Fayna cuando se juntó con este tío sabía el carácter que tiene y esa gente no cambia. Al final la tía se buscó liana y se largó. El perfil es siempre el mismo gente que va de encantadora, de calmado de comprensivo de perdóname cariño no lo volveré hacer y luego un golpe tras otro en la intimidad.
> 
> Lo del juicio es una cosa pero antes del juicio la Fayna ya se había buscado otro y una tía así no se va ni por insultos ni por un tortazo, esa vio que con el Yoyas le esperaban muchas yoyas.



Eso no constituye pruebas de nada, solo son indicios y prejuicios

O tenemos parte de lesiones o testimonios de terceros no implicados o es la nada


----------



## Rompehuevos (30 Nov 2022)

tipico caso del malote que ya no mola y al que le dan la patada porque llegada cierta edad necesito estabilidad economica


----------



## workforfood (30 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Eso no constituye pruebas de nada, solo son indicios y prejuicios
> 
> O tenemos parte de lesiones o testimonios de terceros no implicados o es la nada




No estoy justificando la condena que le han echado, lo que digo que la Fayna que le defendía en todo, al final le hizo liana, lo del juicio es más tarde a que se separara o divorciara del Yoyas, vamos que no vívían juntos desde hace bastante tiempo y una tía así se largó por algo, porque las yoyas le caían de continuo.


----------



## ahondador (30 Nov 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Carlos 'El Yoyas', en busca y captura tras no acudir a su orden de ingreso en prisión
> 
> 
> El exconcursante de Gran Hermano Carlos Navarro, conocido como 'El Yoyas', está en busca y captura después de no haber acudido al Juzgado de Paz de Vilanova...
> ...




No me lo esperaba de un concursante de GH, ese experimento social que decía la grandísima h.p. mercedes milá


----------



## ahondador (30 Nov 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Te tienes que ir a muy al tercer mundo tipo favela de brasil o tugurio en la india.. pero quien querría vivir así, pobre y jodido.



Al Dioni lo pillaron y se lo trajeron de Brasil. Así que Brasil descartado para que un conforero pueda huir a llevar una vida digna


----------



## ahondador (30 Nov 2022)

Gárgolo dijo:


> Con este si que pondrán a todos los canis de uniforme a trabajar como si fuera el peor de los criminales.




Ejque hay que cumplir con lo que diga la jurticia que es lo único que furciona en ejte paij !


----------



## eltonelero (30 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Hombre el Yoyas tiene un ramalazo quinqui agresivo de los 80 por completo, que le ha cruzado a la cara a la fayna seguro y que le haya apalizado pues también. Pero la Fayna cuando se juntó con este tío sabía el carácter que tiene y esa gente no cambia. Al final la tía se buscó liana y se largó. El perfil es siempre el mismo gente que va de encantadora, de calmado de comprensivo de perdóname cariño no lo volveré hacer y luego un golpe tras otro en la intimidad.
> 
> Lo del juicio es una cosa pero antes del juicio la Fayna ya se había buscado otro y una tía así no se va ni por insultos ni por un tortazo, esa vio que con el Yoyas le esperaban muchas yoyas.



Es la tipica pareja que en su dinámica es totalmente compatible. Siempre ha habido parejas de ese tipo durante milenios y al final envejecían juntas teniendo muchos crios en una dinámica particular de felicidad.
Evitar que esas parejas existan es como evitar que haya gente que le guste gente de su mismo sexo.

Lo que pasa que ahora al haber mayor facilidad para las mujeres hacer lianas, esa dinámica se rompe, de la misma forma que se rompe con parejas mas normales y las mujeres siguen haciendo lianas igual.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (30 Nov 2022)

*#YOYAS ESTA EN MI CASA.*


----------



## Gusman (30 Nov 2022)

Que se haga un cambio de sexo


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (30 Nov 2022)

El 14 de noviembre de 2022 uno de los mejores ex-concursantes de reality show fue puesto en busca y captura por un delito que no habia cometido. Hoy todavía buscado por el Gobierno, sobrevive como concursante de realitys y tertuliano de fortuna. Si tiene un programa de televisión con poca audiencia, quizá pueda contratarlo


----------



## il banditto (30 Nov 2022)

Escaparse es más fácil de lo que se pueda uno imaginar, y pasar desapercibido en tal lugar también, el problema es que según dónde vayas no vas a poder ganar dinero y pasar X años fugado significa un buen colchón o que alguien te financie (supongo que a día de hoy la mejor forma sería con btc y usando una tarjeta prepago a nombre de otra persona idealmente no familiar cercano)


----------



## Saco de papas (30 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Y yo te digo que te vas a cualquier pedanía deshabitada de ésas que no tienen cobertura de móvil y te puedes tirar años allí plantando tomates sin que nadie vaya a buscarte.
> 
> Ahora bien, en este caso me la juego a que se va a marcar un troleo tipo Suiza o Bélgica, porque este hombre no se corta un pelo en aprovechar la causa para cagarse en los putos ladrones que nos gobiernan.



De los civiles no te salva ni perri... no hay nada más aburrido que un madero en un pueblo de -300 personas con una moto 4x4.

Saben perfectamente donde hay alguien y lo que está haciendo.

En los lugares remotos y alejados es donde más das el cante.

Te lo digo porque yo veraneo en una aldea practicamente y se lo que hacen porque los conozco.

Lo tienen todo super controlado, sobre todo por el tema drogas.

Otra cosa ya es otro páis, pero aquí...


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (30 Nov 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Pero a quien coño ha matado esté chaval para pedirle 6 años de carcél. Ni aparezcas Carlos, ole tus huevos, lárgate de aquí aun país sin extradición y hasta donde puedas estirarlo.
> 
> Pero si estas putas ludópatas de la redes sociales, no pillan más porque sus manginas no se hacen con el móvil, y viven en una mentira-engaño feliz.



joder, seis años, me acuerdo un jevi que salió en el programa de jesús quintero que le habían metido ocho años por matar a uno de su grupo de amigos que le hacía bullying. Luego los etarras del hipercor salieron a los 18 años, luego la manada, luego los de la arandina…este país es un chiste, un remedo de reino bananero.


----------



## Baubens2 (30 Nov 2022)

El yoyas es forero


----------



## Walter Eucken (30 Nov 2022)

Acojona la valoración de la prueba en los tribunales españoles, realmente acojona,


----------



## Leer (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> n
> 
> No voy a consentir ni un argumento más que culpabilizar a la chavala. Esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, no diríais lo mismo si fuera el hombre el agredido.



Sí diríamos lo mismo pesada, si la naturaleza del caso fuese la misma.

Si un amigo mío se juntase con gente chunga que se la ve venir y él acaba siendo maltratado por ellos sería responsable de eso, porque una persona adulta decide con quien se junta.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (30 Nov 2022)

podria ser nuebo siudadano de benesuela o volibia con nuebos papele
la conezion con canarias es fasil


----------



## Hulagu (30 Nov 2022)

Run, Charlie, run.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Nov 2022)

Es un fugado de la justicia como los del equipo A.

Un inocente perseguido puede convertirse en un justiciero. Mucho ojo al chaval que tiene mal genio y seguro que algo está tramando.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que el mejor destino es Bélgica con el PELOMOCHO


----------



## Terminus (30 Nov 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> He tenido que estar un ratazo recortando porque al coño foro, toda foto le parece grande.
> 
> Todo el dia Estopa cantándonos "El De enmedio de los chichos" y no lo pillábamos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276889
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276893



Un alfa de puta madre


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (30 Nov 2022)

Vaya tetorcios se ha puesto la ex, tú. Sí no tenía nada.


----------



## axl (30 Nov 2022)

el yoyas esta en mi casa


----------



## Topacio (30 Nov 2022)

Macho alfa que las pone a fregar...


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Nov 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> De los civiles no te salva ni perri... no hay nada más aburrido que un madero en un pueblo de -300 personas con una moto 4x4.
> 
> Saben perfectamente donde hay alguien y lo que está haciendo.
> 
> ...



Mírate este vídeo y tú dime a mí si por ahí pasa la guardia civil.

30 casas para ti solo, dos abuelos seniles que no ven la tele ni saben nada del exterior y un Land Rover para poder llegar hasta ahí por un camino sin asfaltar que se enfanga cuando llueve.

Sitios así los debe de haber a centenares, y ya te digo yo que los zampadonuts de verde no han cambiado el bar de la gasolinera por un paseo en esos lares desde 1960.


----------



## Demi Grante (30 Nov 2022)

¿Estarán tramitando el indulto?


----------



## fanta de pescao (30 Nov 2022)

El yoyas está en mi casa tomándose un colacao.


----------



## bsnas (30 Nov 2022)

Pensaba que era una condena broooootal... Pero por 6 años creo que deberia haberselos comido, que portandose bien se quedara en mucho menos y ademas con sus permisos y tal mucho antes de salir libre definitivamente.

Luego cuando sale busca a Fayna y ya le mete 2 buenas yoyas en caso de haber sido viogen fake, y ya si eso desaparecer de verdad.

Aun asi buena suerte, espero que ya este en Thailandia por lo menos o en algun sitio similar, y si no siempre puede venir a mi casa.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Nov 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Al Dioni lo pillaron y se lo trajeron de Brasil. Así que Brasil descartado para que un conforero pueda huir a llevar una vida digna



Me temo que a este le van a dar martirio vaya donde vaya. Es como un judío largandose del tren de Auschwitz delante de los guardias SS, es algo que no se puede permitir, un ejemplo muy malo cuando estas destruyendole la vida todos los años a 150.000 hombres.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Nov 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> De los civiles no te salva ni perri... no hay nada más aburrido que un madero en un pueblo de -300 personas con una moto 4x4.
> 
> Saben perfectamente donde hay alguien y lo que está haciendo.
> 
> ...



El problema que tiene este tipo es que su jepeto es superconocido, y ademas tiene unos rasgos únicos que ni con cirujia maxilofacial se los disimulan. Lo mejor es que tire para Asia, que los asiaticos tienen dificultades para reconocer rostros no asiaticos (igual que nosotros con ellos) y llevar una vida muy discreta.


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Nov 2022)

A Roldan lo Pillaron en Bangkok, y porque llegó a un acuerdo, sino estaría follándose travelos. Del solitario no digo nada porque era gilipollas.


----------



## Decipher (30 Nov 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Acojona la valoración de la prueba en los tribunales españoles, realmente acojona,



De película de terror.


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Nov 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Acojona la valoración de la prueba en los tribunales españoles, realmente acojona,



Todas son decisiones políticas, no objetivas.


----------



## estroboscopico (30 Nov 2022)

Yo me iría a Portugal.


----------



## workforfood (30 Nov 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> A Roldan lo Pillaron en Bangkok, y porque llegó a un acuerdo, sino estaría follándose travelos. Del solitario no digo nada porque era gilipollas.




Roldán no salió de París, su fuga en Laos que no Bangkok, fue un cuento.


----------



## Guillotin (30 Nov 2022)

*Let's save the Yoyas.
We are all Yoyas.  *


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Ya te lo digo yo: una loca, fea, gorda, tapón, despechada, ignorada por los hombres, pelo de colores y con trabajo en alguna red clientelar dependiente de subvención del ministerio de desigualdad.
> 
> Sus argumentos son los clásicos "machista, facha, hereopatriarcado, machirulo opresor..". Se las reconoce a kilometros.
> 
> ...



A mi me ha puesto en el ignore la feminazi esta por decirle cuatro verdades. Asquerosa orco del medievo profundo.


----------



## nate (30 Nov 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A ver que lo entienda:
> - Un tipo que literalmente se apoda "El Yoyas".
> - Un tio que ha demostrado ser una persona violenta.
> - Un tio que ha salido por la tele, delante de millones de personas, haciendo/diciendo cosas en todo amenazador.
> ...



Una mujer que ve eso a diario y se casa con el y le provee con larvas. Saberse no podía. 

...en fin, no digo más.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Nov 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Mírate este vídeo y tú dime a mí si por ahí pasa la guardia civil.
> 
> 30 casas para ti solo, dos abuelos seniles que no ven la tele ni saben nada del exterior y un Land Rover para poder llegar hasta ahí por un camino sin asfaltar que se enfanga cuando llueve.
> 
> Sitios así los debe de haber a centenares, y ya te digo yo que los zampadonuts de verde no han cambiado el bar de la gasolinera por un paseo en esos lares desde 1960.



por supuesto que pasa la Guardia Civil... es más, no hay peor sitio para esconderse que esos pueblos y comarcas poco habitadas donde no pasa nada y en seguida se corre la voz del nuevo vecino raro que ha llegado


----------



## medion_no (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Claro que si, como siempre la culpa es de la mujer. Y no del tipo que es el que agrede con sus propias manos. Hay que joderse con el nivel de subnormalidad del foro.



Por dos ostias bien das no pasa nada y tiene más pena que algunos homicidios. No hay parte de lesiones y no hay nada. El problema de la sociedad de hoy en día inventando problemas y anticonstitucional.


----------



## BogadeAriete (30 Nov 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Pensaba que era una condena broooootal... Pero por 6 años creo que deberia haberselos comido, que portandose bien se quedara en mucho menos y ademas con sus permisos y tal mucho antes de salir libre definitivamente.
> 
> Luego cuando sale busca a Fayna y ya le mete 2 buenas yoyas en caso de haber sido viogen fake, y ya si eso desaparecer de verdad.
> 
> Aun asi buena suerte, espero que ya este en Thailandia por lo menos o en algun sitio similar, y si no siempre puede venir a mi casa.



Pero que tonto que eres, los permisos de 2/3 de condena se los dan a ladrones, pagapensiones y politicos varios. Delitos sexuales o violencia de genaro se comen integra la condena 6 años de 6, ni permisos ni pollas. A ver que Juez penitenciario se juega ante la Charocracia que deje un permiso de fin de semana a un yoyas de la vida para que mate a su mujera, y joder su carrera judicial, con traslado forzoso a una bonita plaza en Fuerteventura, La Sagra, o Melilla....

No, 6 años se los habría comido seguro.
Pero no le veo a este gañan con capacidad para haber huido de España a un paraiso sin extradición, le pillarán mas tarde que pronto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Hombre el Yoyas tiene un ramalazo quinqui agresivo de los 80 por completo, que le ha cruzado a la cara a la fayna seguro y que le haya apalizado pues también. Pero la Fayna cuando se juntó con este tío sabía el carácter que tiene y esa gente no cambia. Al final la tía se buscó liana y se largó. El perfil es siempre el mismo gente que va de encantadora, de calmado de comprensivo de perdóname cariño no lo volveré hacer y luego un golpe tras otro en la intimidad.
> 
> Lo del juicio es una cosa pero antes del juicio la Fayna ya se había buscado otro y una tía así no se va ni por insultos ni por un tortazo, esa vio que con el Yoyas le esperaban muchas yoyas.




A las mujeres les gusta el sexo duro. De hecho es un acto agresivo y lleno de tensión emocional que heredamos de nuestros antepasados animales. 
La biología droga a las hembras para que se dejen fecundar y su bioquímica les hace entrar en un estado de hipnosis que se suele llamar enamoramiento y que en los animales es el celo. 

A saber la de situaciones extremas que han vivido de peleas y reconciliaciones. 

¿ qué ha cambiado ? que el tipo se puso feo con los años y ella encontró a otro que le gustó más. Para quitarse de encima la amenaza del furibundo celoso e impredecible, montó toda la farsa y no le falta razón. El tipo es un venado y tiene todos los puntos para montar un cristo. 









¿Por qué las mujeres están tan obsesionadas con 50 sombras de Grey?


50 sombras de Grey es la primera entrega de una trilogía que destaca por sus escenas explícitamente eróticas, con elementos de prácticas sexuales como bondage, dominación, sumisión, sadismo y masoquismo. Aunque para la adaptación cinematográfica las escenas no son explicitas.




rpp.pe


----------



## El carrito del helao (30 Nov 2022)

Está en Rusia.
No tiene acuerdo de extradición con España y sudan de rollos viogenaro.


----------



## Gorrino (30 Nov 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Mira que no suelo creerme a ninguna pájara pero este si que es un chulo putas...la no otra ha aguantado hasta que le ha interesado pero que ha cobrado seguro.



La otra era una choni barriobajera, con quién se va a ir, con un inginiero?


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Nov 2022)

Casi seis años de carcel, que le hizo a su ex ???, la apalizo y la dejo tetraplejica ???, se tiro un pedo, la llamo pvta y dio un portazo ???.











PD- Seguid votando progresismo rogelio.


----------



## pacomaster (30 Nov 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No van a tardar ni 3 días en pillarlo, es imposible vivir fuera del sistema en casi cualquier sitio medio normal.
> 
> Ni siquiera en b.
> 
> Te tienes que ir a muy al tercer mundo tipo favela de brasil o tugurio en la india.. pero quien querría vivir así, pobre y jodido.



Es perfectamente posible.Incluso conocí a uno que estaba en busca y captura que hacía un curso para sacar un grado educativo que financiaba e impartía el ayuntamiento.


----------



## Saco de papas (30 Nov 2022)

pacomaster dijo:


> Es perfectamente posible.Incluso conocí a uno que estaba en busca y captura que hacía un curso para sacar un grado educativo que financiaba e impartía el ayuntamiento.



Ya pero un don nadie.. no alguien como él.. ese en España no puede salir por la calle sin que le reconozcan.


----------



## Saco de papas (30 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Casi seis años de carcel, que le hizo a su ex ???, la apalizo y la dejo tetraplejica ???, se tiro un pedo, la llamo pvta y dio un portazo ???.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277645
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277648
> ...



violó la orden de alejamiento con antecedentes y encima le metieron amenazas al actual novio, a ella...

Nada más que por lo primero ya se te cae el pelo.


----------



## Gorrino (30 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Cuando estaba con Fayna, vivió una temporada aquí en Castefa, miraré cuando vaya por la calle a ver si lo veo.
> No andará muy lejos, también posiblemente ande por su barrio natal Bellvitge (Hospitalet).
> No creo que se haya aventurado a pillar billete de avión es demasiado conocido.
> Es un loco, pero desde que le dio caña a la mierda mora, me cae bien.



Te digo lo que va a hacer:

1. Se queda en Belvitge o se muda a la Florida o Torrassa. 
2. Sale lo mínimo.
3. Cómo la policía no tiene huevos a entrar en esos barrios, llega 2027 y prescribe el delito.


----------



## Scire (30 Nov 2022)

Un planchabragas que escribía poesía a la que le ha metido en la cárcel. Un lince del extrarradio.


----------



## Saco de papas (30 Nov 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Te digo lo que va a hacer:
> 
> 1. Se queda en Belvitge o se muda a la Florida o Torrassa.
> 2. Sale lo mínimo.
> 3. Cómo la policía no tiene huevos a entrar en esos barrios, llega 2027 y prescribe el delito.



La Florida tienes una bonita caseta de maderos en la entrada, no es muy viable vamos.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (30 Nov 2022)

TODOS SOMOS EL YOYAS


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (30 Nov 2022)

De dónde crees que le viene el apodo de El Yoyas?


----------



## Gorrino (30 Nov 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> La Florida tienes una bonita caseta de maderos en la entrada, no es muy viable vamos.



Soy V.S. y te afirmo que los maderos no valen ni para tomar por culo. Si ven problemas y no hay testigos, salen para el lado contrario.

Yo he vivido 2 años en la Florida y la gente se pasaba las restricciones por el forro y no tenían huevos a entrar. Y si me salía de los cojones me iba a correr dentro de la Florida y no había ni una patrulla nunca.


----------



## Dj Puesto (30 Nov 2022)

El tema este de darse a la fuga, posibles extradiciones la verdad que es un tema que no domino, pero desde luego lo que si sé es que es la risión lo de este país.

Para empezar analicemos lo que es la prisión "provisional" , en teoría se decreta solo si no existe riesgo de fuga, si hay convencimiento de que no se va a volver a delinquir y algunas situaciones más pero esencialmente eso. Por definición, alguien que le van a caer 10 años de cárcel, o 4 o 5... tiene riesgo de fuga.

¿por qué? Pues muy sencillo, porque es mejor estar fugado que preso, si te va a tocar estar 5-10 años "jodido" mejor fuera que dentro.

Sin embargo la realidad es que rara vez hay presos provisionales, lo normal es soltar a todo DIos, y de hecho como la justicia va tan lenta a los que metes dentro los tienes que sacar al año o a los 2 años máximo, cosa que en la práctica ocurre siempre o casi siempre (los de la manada les ocurrió esto por ejemplo)

Enlazamos con lo siguiente, prescripción. Salvo que hayas preparado una pardísima lo normal es que tu delito juzgado prescriba a los 5-10 años, si estas ese tiempo en Bahamas vuelves y borrón y cuenta nueva, mejor 10 años en bahamas que 6 preso no? Si hablamos de un delito económico creo que no cabe duda, vida a todo trapo en paraíso vs cárcel paco soto del real.

Recientemente he conocido el caso de un chaval que andaba metido en tráfico paco de drogas, cometió la imbecilidad de vender a menores lo cual agravó su caso, de todos modos a la policía no les interesaba él sino sus provedores, ocurre que tenía más miedo de esta gente al parecer que de la cárcel o de la policía así que opto por que le cargasen a él el mochuelo.

Llega el día de entrar en prisión y lo pospone, vida a todo trapo antes de entrar en prisión, y el último día se larga para Alemania.

Extradición? Pues aquí entra en juego una posibilidad que parece increíble. En Alemania es legal fugarse de la cárcel, entonces a ojos alemanes tu no has cometido allí ningún delito...... por lo que no te extraditan.









Por qué es legal fugarse de la cárcel en países como Alemania o México


Se suele asociar una fuga de prisión con un castigo mayor, y en realidad así es muchos países, aunque existen excepciones donde no se castiga ni se...




www.20minutos.es





En fin, que en este país de chichinabo, en este sistema de mierda, cumple pena de prisión, simplemente quien quiere o quien no le queda otro remedio, quizá por eso ves gente que mueve toneladas de coca, que mata a placer, pero están tan tranquilos. ¿qué más les da si van a torear al sistema como quieren? 

Luego ves las condenas sobre todo de delitos económicos y si, el delito económico su cuantificación deben 14523534 millones de euros, a nombre del condenado no hay un euro, de sus sociedades, testaferros, billetinis.... eso es otra cosa. Y luego penas irrisorias de menos de 2 años o de poco más de 2 años que al final son unos meses y borrón y cuenta nueva, super worth.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> Una mujer que ve eso a diario y se casa con el y le provee con larvas. Saberse no podía.
> 
> ...en fin, no digo más.



No, no se puede decir mas porque entonces nosotros somos los malos.

Dios nos libre de usar ejemplos para evitar futuros problemas.

Pero vamos, que con su pan se lo coman.


----------



## workforfood (30 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> En Alemania es legal fugarse de la cárcel, entonces a ojos alemanes tu no has cometido allí ningún delito...... por lo que no te extraditan.



Por fugarse, en Alemania extraditarte no lo hagan, pero por agresión sexual sí. Pero bueno aquí había un forero huído a Bélgica también por algo parecido violencia de género que era profesor. Un tal @Papá Maravilla, ya no le veo mucho por el foro.


----------



## Hulagu (30 Nov 2022)

Carlos: Llama a Granada, pregunta por Juana y que te de consejos, aunque al ser hombre...estás jodido.


----------



## Play_91 (30 Nov 2022)

Típico caso de choni con cani. Luego pasan las cosas y nos sorprendemos.


----------



## Dj Puesto (30 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Por fugarse, en Alemania extraditarte no lo hagan, pero por agresión sexual sí. Pero bueno aquí había un forero huído a Bélgica también por algo parecido violencia de género que era profesor. Un tal @Papá Maravilla, ya no le veo mucho por el foro.



Desconozco los pormenores pero al parecer la cuestión es simple, tu por la agresión si serías extraditable porque ambos países penan eso, pero a quien corresponde ejecutar la pena es a España, a ojos alemanes tu el delito por el que se te busca actualmente es haberte fugado, algo que en su lógica no es castigable porque es "lógico", así que no te pueden extraditar por algo que no es delito en su país.

Vamos entiendo que este es el razonamiento, el caso es que si parece que es una recomendación que hacen los abogados penalistas en estas situaciones así que por ahí irán los tiros.


----------



## workforfood (30 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Desconozco los pormenores pero al parecer la cuestión es simple, tu por la agresión si serías extraditable porque ambos países penan eso, pero a quien corresponde ejecutar la pena es a España, a ojos alemanes tu el delito por el que se te busca actualmente es haberte fugado, algo que en su lógica no es castigable porque es "lógico", así que no te pueden extraditar por algo que no es delito en su país.
> 
> Vamos entiendo que este es el razonamiento, el caso es que si parece que es una recomendación que hacen los abogados penalistas en estas situaciones así que por ahí irán los tiros.



Ya pero cuando piden la extradición lo hacen por el delito de agresión sexual porque sino en Alemania estarían todos los presos fugados de Europa y no es así.
Los Etarras se iban a Venezuela y debe de haber decenas viviendo allí sin problemas de ningún tipo. 









Casi la mitad de los huidos de ETA se refugia en Venezuela al calor del chavismo


El reciente homenaje en Pamplona al preso de ETA Ignacio Martín Etxebarria, alias ‘Mortadelo’, y el acto convocado para el próximo 31 de diciembre en apoyo a




theobjective.com


----------



## workforfood (30 Nov 2022)

El @Papá Maravilla las últimas noticias es que se largó a Bélgica por un delito de violencia de género, y se estaba cachondeando desde Bruselas de la justicia Española, pero no sé como hace tiempo no se pasa por el foro a lo mejor está en la trena en España.


----------



## Play_91 (30 Nov 2022)

Wein dijo:


> No entiendo este párrafo
> 
> Según el citado medio esta orden de busca y captura estará vigente hasta el 3 de febrero de 2027. Si pasado ese plazo no se le hubiera localizado o él no se hubiera personado por voluntad propia,* se requeriría la acción de las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado para su localización, detención e inmediato ingreso en prisión.*
> 
> O sea puede quedarse en su casa sin que vayan a buscarlo durante 4 años o hay un error?



Será que le van a buscar de un modo más light y subirle la pena por no aparecer pero como llegue a 2027 seguro pasarán el reporte a agentes mucho más especializados y esos si que te cazan.
Hoy día no es como la época de Pablo Escobar que vacilaba a la CIA, la DEA, etc porque se iba a las montañas y se escondía allí, hoy día como uses un simple móvil o cualquier cosa en 5 minutos está la policía especializada en tu casa. Hoy día no es tan fácil ocultarse, es que no puedes ni sacar dinero ni tocar un móvil, ni hacer nada de nada.
O está ya en otro país tercermundista donde no te puedan extraditar o lo lleva claro.


----------



## LIRDISM (30 Nov 2022)

Floky dijo:


> Mira que no suelo creerme a ninguna pájara pero este si que es un chulo putas...la no otra ha aguantado hasta que le ha interesado pero que ha cobrado seguro.



Este es un caso típico de un tío que está con una hija de puta, el tío es un chulo está claro, pero se le ve noble pero a ella , se le ve la típica mujer de maldad infinita capaz de inventarse cualquier cosa.


----------



## Dj Puesto (30 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Ya pero cuando piden la extradición lo hacen por el delito de agresión sexual porque sino en Alemania estarían todos los presos fugados de Europa y no es así.
> Los Etarras se iban a Venezuela y debe de haber decenas viviendo allí sin problemas de ningún tipo.
> 
> 
> ...



Algún matiz tiene que haber que desconozco, agresión sexual seguramente una vez tengas la primera condena vayas preso provisionalmente y de ahí no tienes opción, ya que es un delito con pena bastante elevada. 

Realmente creo que más bien el problema es que para delitos de gravedad moderada no pierden el tiempo en órdenes de extradición, solamente cosas graves, e incluso para cosas graves da la sensación que los localizan de rebote, tipo que detienen a 2 que se han zurrado en un bar y descubren que es un francés que lleva en busca y captura 15 años por asesinato en serie..... y ese tío ha estado trabajando, haciendo vida normal, incluso viajando.


----------



## cacho_perro (30 Nov 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Carlos 'El Yoyas', en busca y captura tras no acudir a su orden de ingreso en prisión
> 
> 
> El exconcursante de Gran Hermano Carlos Navarro, conocido como 'El Yoyas', está en busca y captura después de no haber acudido al Juzgado de Paz de Vilanova...
> ...



PVTOS ETNI... ESTO... MORONEG.... ESTO... MEN.... ESTO.... OH WAIT!


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> por supuesto que pasa la Guardia Civil... es más, no hay peor sitio para esconderse que esos pueblos y comarcas poco habitadas donde no pasa nada y en seguida se corre la voz del nuevo vecino raro que ha llegado



Vale, ahora mírate el vídeo.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (30 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> El @Papá Maravilla las últimas noticias es que se largó a Bélgica por un delito de violencia de género, y se estaba cachondeando desde Bruselas de la justicia Española, pero no sé como hace tiempo no se pasa por el foro a lo mejor está en la trena en España.



Ahora vivo en Parla.


----------



## Persea (30 Nov 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Claro que si, como siempre la culpa es de la mujer. Y no del tipo que es el que agrede con sus propias manos. Hay que joderse con el nivel de subnormalidad del foro.



pero que agresion ni que pollas payaso, tu has visto quien es el yoyas? Sabes que yoyas conocio a su mujer en gran hermano? Y sabes que yoyas ya "maltrataba" a fayna en gran hermano ANTES de casarse? y sabes por que lo llamaban el yoyas?

Aqui lo tienes con fayna en GH *antes* de casarse.



Tu crees que fayna no sabia con quien se estaba casando? pues claro que lo sabia, es la tipica tia que le gustan esa clase de hombres. Con los años se empodero y lo viogenizo para quedarse con los hijos, la casa y la pasta. Eso es lo que hacen las mujeres españolas porque hay leyes que se han creado especificamente para que las mujeres puedan hacer eso.

y luego miras la sentencia y que si la agarro del cuello y la grito, esas son las "palizas" que justifican años de carcel, quedarse arruinado y sin hijos. En españa esta prohibido enfadarse con una mujer.

Y despues tenemos a los gilipollas como tu, hombres feministas, verdaderos culpables de que en españa los hombres seamos el equivalente a los judios en la alemania nazi. Un par de yoyas es lo que te mereces. NECIO.



Saluter dijo:


> Jodo que mal han acabado estos dos. Y pensar que en su día me envidió ver la buena pareja que hacían, lo cariñosos y acaramelados que se les veía en el concurso, como una pareja de película al alcance de muy pocos... Y ahora el perseguido para entrar en prisión y denunciado por su pareja por malos tratos.. Buuuffff. Que falso es todo.


----------



## EGO (30 Nov 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> A Roldan lo Pillaron en Bangkok, y porque llegó a un acuerdo, sino estaría follándose travelos. Del solitario no digo nada porque era gilipollas.



Roldan estaba en Francia.En Bangkok fue donde Paesa y el montaron el numerito de la entrega.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Nov 2022)

A ver si hay suerte y lo encuentran en una cuneta


----------



## Blackest (30 Nov 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> El tema este de darse a la fuga, posibles extradiciones la verdad que es un tema que no domino, pero desde luego lo que si sé es que es la risión lo de este país.
> 
> Para empezar analicemos lo que es la prisión "provisional" , en teoría se decreta solo si no existe riesgo de fuga, si hay convencimiento de que no se va a volver a delinquir y algunas situaciones más pero esencialmente eso. Por definición, alguien que le van a caer 10 años de cárcel, o 4 o 5... tiene riesgo de fuga.
> 
> ...



Pero ¿y el tráfico de drogas?¿No lo extraditan por eso?

Enviado desde mi RMX3521 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Floky (30 Nov 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> La otra era una choni barriobajera, con quién se va a ir, con un inginiero?



Pues no lo sé hombre entre gentuza puede también haber respeto , supongo...


----------



## GongorayArgote (30 Nov 2022)

Este chico nunca estuvo bien


----------



## Herbert West (30 Nov 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Vaya tetorcios se ha puesto la ex, tú. Sí no tenía nada.



Inversamente proporcionales a su cara de amargada


----------



## Wein (30 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Roldan estaba en Francia.En Bangkok fue donde Paesa y el montaron el numerito de la entrega.



Roldan en Laos. 

Por cierto dos famosos periodistas ahora que me suene que siguen juntos en temas de estos policiales pusieron la foto de un calvo y dijeron que lo vieron en Angola antes de ser atrapado en Laos. Igual era cierto pero que casualidad.


----------



## EGO (30 Nov 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Roldan en Laos



No piso Laos.

Roldan estuvo siempre en Paris y solo viajo a Tailanda a entregarse alli a la justicia española.

11:50


----------



## Wein (30 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> No piso Laos.
> 
> Roldan estuvo siempre en Paris y solo viajo a Tailanda a entregarse alli a la justicia española.
> 
> 11:50



Oficialmente fue en Laos no? No hay ninguna imagen de los que lo "vieron" en Angola?, en su momento salieron en todos los medios.

He visto el video y dice lo de Laos.


----------



## EGO (30 Nov 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Oficialmente fue en Laos no? No hay ninguna imagen de los que lo "vieron" en Angola?, en su momento salieron en todos los medios.



Lo de Laos fue un engaño de Paesa.Y lo de Angola seguramente lo filtrara el tambien.

Belloch tuvo que dimitir por los famosos papeles de Laos.


----------



## Gorrino (30 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Por fugarse, en Alemania extraditarte no lo hagan, pero por agresión sexual sí. Pero bueno aquí había un forero huído a Bélgica también por algo parecido violencia de género que era profesor. Un tal @Papá Maravilla, ya no le veo mucho por el foro.



Pues en Alemania un conocido mío cumplió 8 años en la cárcel y no le rebajaron ni un solo día. Más vale que se formalicen esos que decís.


----------



## Lux Mundi (5 Dic 2022)

Él es un cani violento y garrulo. Ella un calienta pollas choni y barriobajera que se fue con un chulo consciente y voluntariamente, del cual se quedó embarazada y con quién se emparejó porque quiso, sabiendo que la trataba como la mierda desde que estuvo en el programa. 
Pero cuando le ha convenido, le ha denunciado, cuando le ha interesado.

¿En busca y captura porque una amargada loca del coño quiere sacar ahora tajada?, A otros les indultan por delitos peores. Y no me imagino que se pongan órdenes de busca y capturas a menas y demás ralea cuando hacen de las suyas. 
Así que ojalá que le vaya todo bien y se pueda escapar de la ley, por muy gilipollas que me parezca este tío.


----------



## medion_no (5 Dic 2022)

hashtag yoyas libre


----------



## sada (5 Dic 2022)

Cita en un bosque con El Yoyas, el maltratador huido: "Durante una época mi psicólogo fue el whisky"


Desde el pasado 28 de noviembre, Carlos Navarro, conocido desde su participación en 'Gran Hermano' como El Yoyas, está en busca y captura. El Juzgado Penal número 5 de...




www.elmundo.es




*El ex concursante de 'Gran Hermano' cita a EL MUNDO en medio de un bosque para dar su versión. Condenado a cinco años y ocho meses de cárcel por maltratar a su mujer y sus hijos, está en busca y captura*


----------



## opilano (5 Dic 2022)

En el talego lo van a tener limpiando gayumbos 6 años. El destino natural de cantamañanas como el.


----------



## PutaSnchz (5 Dic 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> que os murallas hijos de pvta que no quiero saber nada de vosotros ni de ningún hombre que sea como vosotros en la vida. Y luego os quejáis que si hay feminismo radical, si sois vosotros los que lo estáis provocando cerdos. Morireis solos, ninguna mujer en du sano juicio se acercaría a vosotros. Muerete



¿Hay alguna que esté en su sano juicio? Fayna es una subnormal hibristófila, se veía a leguas de qué palo iba el Yoyas.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (5 Dic 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> que os murallas hijos de pvta que no quiero saber nada de vosotros ni de ningún hombre que sea como vosotros en la vida. Y luego os quejáis que si hay feminismo radical, si sois vosotros los que lo estáis provocando cerdos. Morireis solos, ninguna mujer en du sano juicio se acercaría a vosotros. Muerete



Las putillas chuparrabos retrasadas son lo suficientemente imbéciles y arrogantes como para creer que esto va de feminismo, que ellas son el centro del universo y la causa de que existan estas leyes que cualquier subnormal vería que discriminan flagrantemente a la mitad de la población. Como putas chuparrabos que son, su mundo se reduce a mirarse ese tajo pestilente que llevan entre las patas, pensando que el mundo gira en torno a su hedor. Las putillas chuparrabos han sido elegidas como el colectivo de subnormales a manipular precisamente a sabiendas de su escasa capacidad racional, seres absolutamente imbéciles movidos por instintos, como los animalitos, fáciles de condicionar y conducir cual rebaño de amebas. Si les hablas de políticas antinatalistas, hacen morritos de pato para Instagram, si les hablas de reemplazo demográfico, le hacen una mamada a un negro. Así son las putillas chuparrabos que nos ha tocado en suerte sufrir. La humanidad tendría muchas más posibilidades de prevalecer si estuviese formada por chimpancés que si estuviese formada solo por mujeres.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (5 Dic 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Saluter dijo:
> 
> 
> > Y luego os quejáis que si hay feminismo radical, si sois vosotros los que lo estáis provocando cerdos.



El clásico "llevaba minifalda". Si es que estáis para exterminar. La hembra de ser humano no es digna para la reproducción.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (5 Dic 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> A Roldan lo Pillaron en Bangkok, y porque llegó a un acuerdo, sino estaría follándose travelos. Del solitario no digo nada porque era gilipollas.



El Solitario no tenía nada que ver con el cani este o el ceporro del Roldán. El Solitario era un maquinón con un CI muy alto que tuvo en jaque a la policía durante muchos años y al final cayó por un chivatazo de un vecino. Políglota, piloto de avioneta y autodidacta en tema de armas, hasta se las hacía él solo. Tuvo la mala suerte de caer en el que era su último atraco antes de darse el piro a Brasil.


----------



## El Tirador (8 Dic 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No van a tardar ni 3 días en pillarlo, es imposible vivir fuera del sistema en casi cualquier sitio medio normal.
> 
> Ni siquiera en b.
> 
> Te tienes que ir a muy al tercer mundo tipo favela de brasil o tugurio en la india.. pero quien querría vivir así, pobre y jodido.



Lo más seguro que tenga amigos que le ayuden no creo que vaya a vivir como el unabomber de la caza y la recolección.


----------



## Josant2022 (8 Dic 2022)

El subnormal del Yoyas es un chollo para las feminazis y para decir que todos los hombres somos como este borderline


----------



## Gorrino (8 Dic 2022)

Creéis que está poniendo el culo en Montjuic a cambio de comida?


----------



## Gorrino (8 Dic 2022)

El Tirador dijo:


> Lo más seguro que tenga amigos que le ayuden no creo que vaya a vivir como el unabomber de la caza y la recolección.



Seguramente esté escondido por la ribera del Bajo Llobregat y amigos y familiares le llevarán comida y demás. Los Mossos tampoco le van buscar.


----------



## Gorrino (8 Dic 2022)

El tío es un poco imbécil porque los Mossos son una panda de vagos y tampoco lo van a buscar.

Se rapa, se deja barba, se tiñe el pelo y ya.

Alquilas una cuenta de el glovo y ya. O taxista de putas que si yo tengo contactos para serlo el también (tienen salvoconducto en controles policiales).


----------



## EGO (8 Dic 2022)

El problema del yoyas es que lo conoce todo dios y alguien llamara a la policia.

En cuanta abra la boca lo reconoceran del "placa,placa".

Para ser fugitivo tienes que ser un don nadie.


----------



## sada (19 Dic 2022)

Carlos ‘El Yoyas’ se vuelve a escapar después de liarla en un bar: “Se puso muy nervioso cuando lo reconocí”


Carlos Navarro ‘El Yoyas’ acaba de ser visto tomándose un café en la terraza de un bar de Tarragona donde, para variar, la ha vuelto a liar. Carlos




www.cuatro.com





*Carlos Navarro ‘El Yoyas’ *acaba de ser visto tomándose *un café en la terraza de un bar de Tarragona* donde, para variar, la ha vuelto a liar. Carlos lleva ya dos semanas huido de la justicia al no presentarse por sus condenas de malos tratos.

Un equipo de ‘Cuatro al día’ se ha desplazado hasta este establecimiento donde varios testigos aseguran que* ‘El Yoyas’ se puso violento con otro cliente *y en cuanto lo reconocieron se puso *muy nervioso y se volvió a escapa*r.


----------



## Eric Finch (19 Dic 2022)

Seguro que lo ven a la vez en veinte o treinta sitios a la vez.

La gente es así de estúpida. Cada vez que buscan a alguien siempre hay algún clarividente que lo ha visto en donde luego resulta que jamás estuvo.

Pero para esúpidos los de _Telekinkaya_: aunque esos lo llevan de serie.


----------

